# It is NOT racism



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 10, 2018)

It is not racist to point out that 12 percent of the US population is black yet 50 percent of all murders are committed by blacks, nor is it racist to note that in all categories of violent crime blacks account for 30 percent or more of those criminals.Further it is NOT racist to point out that black communities do NOT care and do nothing to help themselves from this rampant crime. In fact they complain when the cops are forced to shoot a black criminal while he is committing a crime.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 10, 2018)

Yes, "Further it is NOT racist to point out that black communities do NOT care and do nothing to help themselves from this rampant crime" is indeed racist.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 10, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yes, "Further it is NOT racist to point out that black communities do NOT care and do nothing to help themselves from this rampant crime" is indeed racist.


It's not racist to point out the facts Jake.  ....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 10, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, "Further it is NOT racist to point out that black communities do NOT care and do nothing to help themselves from this rampant crime" is indeed racist.
> ...


It's not a fact, though, is it?


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> It is not racist to point out that 12 percent of the US population is black yet 50 percent of all murders are committed by blacks, nor is it racist to note that in all categories of violent crime blacks account for 30 percent or more of those criminals.Further it is NOT racist to point out that black communities do NOT care and do nothing to help themselves from this rampant crime. In fact they complain when the cops are forced to shoot a black criminal while he is committing a crime.




Sane people call that SCIENCE.


----------



## theliq (Jul 10, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> It is not racist to point out that 12 percent of the US population is black yet 50 percent of all murders are committed by blacks, nor is it racist to note that in all categories of violent crime blacks account for 30 percent or more of those criminals.Further it is NOT racist to point out that black communities do NOT care and do nothing to help themselves from this rampant crime. In fact they complain when the cops are forced to shoot a black criminal while he is committing a crime.


O dear,O dear...So you take NO responsibility for your historic and horrific treatment of Black people...From slavery to lynching to degredation to pauperism to exclusion to TOTAL RACISM....just sell them a Gun and then EXECUTE THEM

YOU ARE COMPLETE MORONS...YOU COMPLAIN BUT YOU GET WHAT YOU SOW...IT IS ALL TO DO WITH RACISM,You stupid White reggiN.........NOW YOU GITIT


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 10, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> It's not a fact, though, is it?


Blacks killing other blacks is considered normal in most major cities.   ...


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 10, 2018)

theliq said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > It is not racist to point out that 12 percent of the US population is black yet 50 percent of all murders are committed by blacks, nor is it racist to note that in all categories of violent crime blacks account for 30 percent or more of those criminals.Further it is NOT racist to point out that black communities do NOT care and do nothing to help themselves from this rampant crime. In fact they complain when the cops are forced to shoot a black criminal while he is committing a crime.
> ...







To whom are you addressing this diatribe?


----------



## theliq (Jul 11, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


As Usual,YOU ARE TOO THICK TO COMUNICATE WITH


----------



## harmonica (Jul 11, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yes, "Further it is NOT racist to point out that black communities do NOT care and do nothing to help themselves from this rampant crime" is indeed racist.


you are right --it is not racist
rac·ist
ˈrāsəst/
_noun_

1.
a person who shows or feels discrimination or prejudice against people of other races, or who believes that a particular race is superior to another.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 11, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > It's not a fact, though, is it?
> ...


blacks murder over 8 other blacks every DAY


----------



## harmonica (Jul 11, 2018)

...you can't just call someone racist/or call out racism for nothing--ahahahahahahah
when you do, you look stupid and just make the problems worse
..all these idiots on USMB are so stupid by calling people racist for nothing


----------



## theliq (Jul 11, 2018)

harmonica said:


> ...you can't just call someone racist/or call out racism for nothing--ahahahahahahah
> when you do, you look stupid and just make the problems worse
> ..all these idiots on USMB are so stupid by calling people racist for nothing


SPEAK FOR YOURSELF


----------



## Hellbilly (Jul 11, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



That should make you happy considering how much you hate black people.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## harmonica (Jul 11, 2018)

USMB lib/black/Dem  ''''' you're racist'''
USMB member ''''why am I racist??'''
USMB lib/black/Dem  '''because I said so ''''


----------



## IM2 (Jul 11, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> It is not racist to point out that 12 percent of the US population is black yet 50 percent of all murders are committed by blacks, nor is it racist to note that in all categories of violent crime blacks account for 30 percent or more of those criminals.Further it is NOT racist to point out that black communities do NOT care and do nothing to help themselves from this rampant crime. In fact they complain when the cops are forced to shoot a black criminal while he is committing a crime.



It is racist. It's poor statistics and inaccurate.  And your comment about black communities not caring is a lie. This is another racist troll thread that needs to be closed.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 11, 2018)

it's racist because I said so


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jul 11, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> It is not racist to point out that 12 percent of the US population is black yet 50 percent of all murders are committed by blacks, nor is it racist to note that in all categories of violent crime blacks account for 30 percent or more of those criminals.Further it is NOT racist to point out that black communities do NOT care and do nothing to help themselves from this rampant crime. In fact they complain when the cops are forced to shoot a black criminal while he is committing a crime.



Perhaps not. But it is collectivist to view humans as members of groups rather than as Individuals. Ironically, racism is just an ugly form of collectivism. That is to say that they are not mutually exclusive isms.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 11, 2018)

IM2 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > It is not racist to point out that 12 percent of the US population is black yet 50 percent of all murders are committed by blacks, nor is it racist to note that in all categories of violent crime blacks account for 30 percent or more of those criminals.Further it is NOT racist to point out that black communities do NOT care and do nothing to help themselves from this rampant crime. In fact they complain when the cops are forced to shoot a black criminal while he is committing a crime.
> ...





 That’s it, shut down dialogue that doesn’t support your own bias. Poor showing, champ.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 11, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> It is not racist to point out that 12 percent of the US population is black yet 50 percent of all murders are committed by blacks, nor is it racist to note that in all categories of violent crime blacks account for 30 percent or more of those criminals.Further it is NOT racist to point out that black communities do NOT care and do nothing to help themselves from this rampant crime. In fact they complain when the cops are forced to shoot a black criminal while he is committing a crime.


It may not be racist but its profoundly ignorant. Typically such ignorance is associated with white racists so this may be where you are getting confused.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 11, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > It is not racist to point out that 12 percent of the US population is black yet 50 percent of all murders are committed by blacks, nor is it racist to note that in all categories of violent crime blacks account for 30 percent or more of those criminals.Further it is NOT racist to point out that black communities do NOT care and do nothing to help themselves from this rampant crime. In fact they complain when the cops are forced to shoot a black criminal while he is committing a crime.
> ...


Only retarded people call it science.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 12, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...




So says the *expert* on retardation who eschews FACTS because they do not agree with his myths, claims, innuendo, and hate-filled, racist propaganda that bleeds from his every post that he wishes WERE true.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 12, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



These are not facts. This is a bunch of white racist bullshit that needs to be moved to the rubber room but it gets allowed to stay because  people here who have responsibility believe the same crap.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 12, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


White facts are like farts. They gas up your white heads and they stink. Just because I am an expert on your retardation that has nothing to do with real facts.  Your OP is an exercise in ignorant bullshit designed to make you feel better about being from a race of criminals and savages.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 12, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> It is not racist to point out that 12 percent of the US population is black yet 50 percent of all murders are committed by blacks, nor is it racist to note that in all categories of violent crime blacks account for 30 percent or more of those criminals.Further it is NOT racist to point out that black communities do NOT care and do nothing to help themselves from this rampant crime. In fact they complain when the cops are forced to shoot a black criminal while he is committing a crime.


Where do you get those statistics from ?


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> These are not facts.




Talk is cheap.  Prove it.  Put up or shut up your racist lies.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 12, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> [Talk is cheap.  Prove it.  Put up or shut up your racist lies.


Where do you get your facts from ?


----------



## Coyote (Jul 12, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> It is not racist to point out that 12 percent of the US population is black yet 50 percent of all murders are committed by blacks, nor is it racist to note that in all categories of violent crime blacks account for 30 percent or more of those criminals.Further it is NOT racist to point out that black communities do NOT care and do nothing to help themselves from this rampant crime. In fact they complain when the cops are forced to shoot a black criminal while he is committing a crime.


Your last sentance could be racism.


----------



## miketx (Jul 12, 2018)

theliq said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > It is not racist to point out that 12 percent of the US population is black yet 50 percent of all murders are committed by blacks, nor is it racist to note that in all categories of violent crime blacks account for 30 percent or more of those criminals.Further it is NOT racist to point out that black communities do NOT care and do nothing to help themselves from this rampant crime. In fact they complain when the cops are forced to shoot a black criminal while he is committing a crime.
> ...


Don't you have some aboriginals to beat down or something? Liberals cannot stand to be told the truth about blacks and crime and that is a fact.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 12, 2018)

harmonica said:


> blacks murder over 8 other blacks every DAY


And how does black people killing black people affect white people ?


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 12, 2018)

miketx said:


> Don't you have some aboriginals to beat down or something? Liberals cannot stand to be told the truth about blacks and crime and that is a fact.


And where do you get your facts from about black people and crime ?


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 12, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > [Talk is cheap.  Prove it.  Put up or shut up your racist lies.
> ...




Hey, Mojambo, I've not put forth any facts claimed, I'm not the OP.  Nor have I argued those facts are not facts.  I'm still waiting for the proof from one of you clowns that the OP statements many times proven over and over are NOT facts.  Get with the program.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 12, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> It is not racist to point out that 12 percent of the US population is black yet 50 percent of all murders are committed by blacks, nor is it racist to note that in all categories of violent crime blacks account for 30 percent or more of those criminals.Further it is NOT racist to point out that black communities do NOT care and do nothing to help themselves from this rampant crime. In fact they complain when the cops are forced to shoot a black criminal while he is committing a crime.


Yes, you are a racist. 

And your post exhibits the two fundamental components of racism: fear and ignorance.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 12, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



The last sentence in the op is hardly a fact.  Before you label it science you need to understand facts and how statistics can be misused.

80% of serial killers are white males.  How accurate is that
?


----------



## Coyote (Jul 12, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Look at the claim that 50% of murders are committed by blacks.  How accurate is that?

https://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2016-09-29/race-and-homicide-in-america-by-the-numbers
_The most detailed racial data have limits: They are confined to cases in which one person was killed and one person did the killing, eliminating about 17 percent of homicides. Also, police have to know and provide the backgrounds of not only the victims but the perpetrators, too – meaning that thousands of cases left unsolved and with no description of the person who committed the crimes are discounted. *In total, about 61 percent of the 15,696 homicides committed in 2015 are excluded.*_​


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 12, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Hey, Mojambo, I've not put forth any facts claimed, I'm not the OP.  Nor have I argued those facts are not facts.  I'm still waiting for the proof from one of you clowns that the OP statements many times proven over and over are NOT facts.  Get with the program.


But here's the thing about racism.

Racism is not logical.

That makes it hard to disprove logically. 

You can confirm it by facts (One black robber) but never disprove it (a hundred  black people who don't rob). 

Racism works in a part of the brain that deals with feeling, not thought. 

See most people believe in racism not because they read it in a book or because they read some stats but because they experienced it first-hand. 

For blacks ? The experience is direct. 
For whites ? It comes through seeing family, friends or lovers subjected to racism but 90% even then they'll still discount it for many reasons such as the fact that white supremacists control the most the most powerful places that shape people's idea of what the truth is. 

The press, FBI, universities, scientific journals, museums, schoolbooks, so from this comes the denial “_Get over it_!”, “_Blacks are racist too_!”, “_Africans sold their own into slavery_!”, “_Go back to Africa_”, “_You are the racist one_!” etc


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 12, 2018)

Coyote said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


I'll have a look at that


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 12, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > It is not racist to point out that 12 percent of the US population is black yet 50 percent of all murders are committed by blacks, nor is it racist to note that in all categories of violent crime blacks account for 30 percent or more of those criminals.Further it is NOT racist to point out that black communities do NOT care and do nothing to help themselves from this rampant crime. In fact they complain when the cops are forced to shoot a black criminal while he is committing a crime.
> ...


The FBI for one


----------



## Coyote (Jul 12, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


They exclude 61% of homicides.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 12, 2018)

Coyote said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Be specific and tell us WHERE those murders occur. Most are in the ghettos. Do you honestly believe white people drive down to the ghetto to murder blacks?


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 12, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> The FBI for one


So you got your stats from the FBI ?

To be honest I was pretty certain you'd say you got those stats from the "FBI" but I wanted you to say it before I said it.

The FBI have illegally sabotaged & assassinated every black leader from Garvey to MLK

The FBI have a history with black people of

Planting false stories in the press.
Planting false witnesses in court trials.
Sending false letters to create distrust and division among leaders.
Planting informers everywhere and then falsely named others as informers.
Got people fired at work.
Breaking up marriages.
Breaking into people’s houses to search them.
Arresting leaders for minor traffic violations.
Framing people for murder and other false charges – to lock them up or at least keep them tied up in court till something stuck.
Committing murder.
They killed Fred Hampton (A black panther leader in Chicago) That was proved in court.







They had the Chicago police break down his door in the middle of the night and gun him down. The FBI had been keeping a file on him even before he joined the Panthers.

They framed Geronimo Pratt (Below) for murder






_And they made sure one of his defence lawyers was an FBI informer_

Panthers secretly working for the FBI talked about the FBI blowing up department stores and giving the police an excuse to arrest top panthers and throw them in prison.

The press and the police did the FBI’s bidding. The Panthers found much of its leadership killed, sent to prison or driven out of the country.

Dick Gregory was such a powerful opponent against systematic racism, J. Edgar Hoover ordered the FBI to use the mafia to murder him.






And J Edgar Hoover was a cross dressing gay man who hated black people and he had a lover who was one of his top FBI Agents. Also the FBI wrote an anonymous letter to Martin Luther King encouraging him to kill himself ?

Or how about MKULTRA and those deeds? FBN and CIA connections with international crime syndicates and co-operation to bring in tons of drugs for the consumption of inner city blacks.

That started in the 1940’s and devastated whole cities eventually. A book about that and the whole war on drugs by Douglas Valentine: The Strength of the Wolf: The secret history of America’s war on drugs.

Even today the FBI has just released BIE (Black Identity Extremists). Another crock of B.S

Their objective is to murder innocent black people and use this BIE thing to kill even more of us. So when black folks protest or file citizen complaints about illegal searches and seizures, police theft of property, police violence in the form of needless beatings and brutality; cases of blatant police disrespect for the dignity of black people and actual state-sanctioned murders by police, their names will be placed on the terrorist watch list by the FBI.

So black people are being extreme if we hate or distrust an institution brimming with white supremacists.

And these are your sources for your facts ? Right ?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 12, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > The FBI for one
> ...



POWERFUL!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 12, 2018)

You two are quite funny, ignorant but funny.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 12, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > blacks murder over 8 other blacks every DAY
> ...


you, Jake, and Asc are racists/stupid/ or combination if you can't figure that out
1. it ruins WHOLE neighborhoods !!!!!!!
2. it cost tax $$$$ for many reasons
--ruining neighborhoods = less tax $$$ for the community
--need for increase in police/jails/courts/etc costs
--people [ whites *AND blacks* ] don't want to go to high crime/high murder areas thereby ruining the economy by not spending their $$$ there
--housing prices go DOWN in high murder areas/ high crime areas
--NO ONE wants to live in a high murder rate area/high crime rate area
DUH and DUH and DUH!!!


----------



## IM2 (Jul 12, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> You two are quite funny, ignorant but funny.



You can't take the truth.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > You two are quite funny, ignorant but funny.
> ...


You wouldn't know the truth if it ripped off your head and shit down your neck. You can not even do simple math.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 12, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



I know you can't do statistical analysis and you can't take the truth.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 12, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Look at the claim that 50% of murders are committed by blacks.  How accurate is that?



Look, quit trying to cloud the issue.  I'm not even going to argue whether a figure is 50%, 49%, 38% or 65%, because it just avoids a basic truth we are all dancing around here:  the fundamental premise is correct:  Blacks produce a grossly disproportionate amount of crime for their numbers, the police give them a free ride on a lot of it fearing racism charges, Blacks need to account to themselves and other Blacks for most of their problems today, they need to get into the here and now, and the entire BLM thing is a big joke and a lie.  For the most part, if you want to find the real racism in this country, you need look no farther than the Black community itself.  All you need to do is find any group or individual which sees ever issue in terms of RACE, and you've found yourself a quintessential BIGOT.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


LOL you cant do math you do not know what Per capita is and have NO idea how percentages work.


----------



## Godboy (Jul 12, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > blacks murder over 8 other blacks every DAY
> ...


^ See, just like the OP says, black people dont care about black on black violence. They cant even understand why someone who isnt black would care.


----------



## Godboy (Jul 12, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you have some aboriginals to beat down or something? Liberals cannot stand to be told the truth about blacks and crime and that is a fact.
> ...


The same place as always, the DOJ, but we know youll forget this fact in the next thread and ask the same stupid question AGAIN.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 12, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Look at the claim that 50% of murders are committed by blacks.  How accurate is that?
> ...


How can the fundamental premise be correct when well over half the crimes are excluded?


----------



## Coyote (Jul 12, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Do you have any data to support that opinion?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 12, 2018)

Coyote said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Do you have any that shows that most murders DO NOT occur in black neighborhoods? I have proof that most do as evidenced by the fact that of the known cases 50 percent are black cases.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jul 13, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > blacks murder over 8 other blacks every DAY
> ...



Gives them a reason to celebrate?


----------



## harmonica (Jul 13, 2018)

Coyote said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


so most of the murders are committed by rich blacks in white areas??!!!


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 13, 2018)

Coyote said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Which crimes?


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 13, 2018)

harmonica said:


> 1. it ruins WHOLE neighborhoods !!!!!!!


And how does black neigborhoods that have been ruined affect white people ?


harmonica said:


> 2. it cost tax $$$$ for many reasons
> --ruining neighborhoods = less tax $$$ for the community
> --need for increase in police/jails/courts/etc costs
> --people [ whites *AND blacks* ] don't want to go to high crime/high murder areas thereby ruining the economy by not spending their $$$ there
> ...


So what your saying is that white people are bothered that black people have killed black people because it affects white people's tax rate ? Have I got that right ?[


----------



## Coyote (Jul 13, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Show me the data.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 13, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


You cant prove a negative.  Your data only covers 39% of murder cases.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 13, 2018)

Coyote said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


One CAN extrapolate from WHERE the murders occurred.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 13, 2018)

Godboy said:


> [
> Do you have any that shows that most murders DO NOT occur in black neighborhoods? I have proof that most do as evidenced by the fact that of the known cases 50 percent are black cases.

























Can you tell me why you white people don't concern yourselves with the nonsense in your own community ?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 13, 2018)

Actually we do we do NOT deny it and make excuses for it an blame others for it, blacks do that over black crime rates like in this thread.


----------



## Godboy (Jul 13, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


It doesn't concern me because I never see crime personally. Crime isn't rampant in white neighborhoods. Most white people will never hear gun shots where they live.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 13, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


They would rather ignore crime in their own neighborhoods.  You forgot to include they molest animals at an alarming rate.

Fla. man jailed for having sex with his dog; roommate says abuse went on for years

"*Fla. man jailed for having sex with his dog; roommate says abuse went on for years"*


----------



## IM2 (Jul 13, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Actually we do we do NOT deny it and make excuses for it an blame others for it, blacks do that over black crime rates like in this thread.



You do it all the time. That's all you specifically ever do.

So where is the thread made by someone white about white/white crime?

After all you whites here do not discuss all crime you only point out one category of it.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 13, 2018)

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



I suppose all whites must use silencers then.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 13, 2018)

Coyote said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Table 43


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 13, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Says here whites account for 69% of the total crime and lead in a vast amount of the categories in total numbers.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 13, 2018)

Coyote said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


stop being stupid/silly
I've put out the links
blacks commit murder at over FOUR times the rate of whites [ used to be eight times ]
rape over 2 times
hate crimes over 2 times 
crime many times higher


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Actually we do we do NOT deny it and make excuses for it an blame others for it, blacks do that over black crime rates like in this thread.
> ...


Talk to me when 3 times as much crime per capita is committed by whites compared to their percent of the population.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 13, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Whites are 70 percent of the population meanwhile it says blacks commit 28 percent and you are only 12 percent of the population.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 13, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


black youth commit crime way out of proportion to their numbers


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 13, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Whites lead in total crime. Why are you such criminals?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 13, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


They do NOT lead in the amount of crime committed in comparison to their percentage of the population in fact at 68 percent that is LESS then the percentage of whites in the population, meanwhile Blacks make up 12 percent of the population but account for 28 percent of the crime.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 13, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Whites do lead in total crime. If you have any doubts check with the FBI.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 13, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yes I see that 70 percent of the population commits 68 percent of the crime and that 12 percent of the population commits 28 percent of the crime can you guess which is MORE?


----------



## harmonica (Jul 13, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


they are afraid of the per capita monster
they either understand or are dumbasses


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 13, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


69% of the crime is more than 28% of the crime at least on this planet. Sounds like you are using martian math if you think otherwise.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 13, 2018)

harmonica said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


If you have to disregard total numbers and percentage then its pretty obvious youre embarrassed about your criminal nature.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 13, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



No. I'm talking to you now because the whole population has nothing to do with crime. 95 percent of all blacks do not commit crimes. For you to think it's OK for whites to commit 70 percent of all crimes is crazy.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 13, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Preach it!


----------



## harmonica (Jul 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


it's facts/scientific--mathematical
...if a test population has a health problem/commits crime/grows taller/gets fatter/etc at many times the rate of another population, that tells you that population has a much GREATER problem 
...
it is OBVIOUS the black population/culture is DIFFERENT/has a problem if a large percentage of the population commits crime AND graduates at lower levels


> According to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, in the year 2008 black youths, who make up *16% *of the youth population, accounted for 52% of juvenile violent crime arrests, including 58.5% of youth arrests for homicide and 67% for robbery. Black youths were overrepresented in all offense categories except DUI, liquor laws and drunkenness


Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia
--this undeniably, indisputably indicates black youth have a much larger problem than whites


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 13, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


These silly ass white boys trying to do quantitative physics algorithms trying to convince themselves Black people are more criminal than they are.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 13, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Well you see sarge, you can only accurately measure the number of people by race who commit a crime by the actual number of people by race who are participating in each crime. Whites lead in number of crimes committed by the number of crimes committed.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 13, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I realize you do not understand basic math and are poorly educated but do keep up, when 70 percent of the population commits 68 percent of the crime that is less then when 12 percent of the population commits 28 percent of the crime. BY a shit ton load.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 13, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Neither 70 percent of the people committed 68 percent of the crime or 12 percent committed 28 percent of the crime. This is the problem with your Jethro Bodine cyphering.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 13, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Sorry but no amount of squirming is going to change the fact that white boys commit 69% of the crime vs Blacks committing 28%. Its pretty simple math. 69 is greater than 28.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 13, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


And 70 is greater then 12 dumb ass.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 13, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Good job! Now youre starting to get it. The higher the number the more crimes. Whites commit 69% of the crime and Blacks only 28%


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 13, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


once again SIMPLE math for you the ignoramus.There are 6 times as many whites as blacks in order for the whites to commit as much crime as the blacks do the percent must be 6 times what black rates are.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 13, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



But neither have anything to do with this issue.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 13, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



No that is just not the case. Whites don't get to commit 100 crimes and say that's less than the 25 blacks committed because it's not six times more. That's pure stupidity.


----------



## karpenter (Jul 13, 2018)

harmonica said:
			
		

> blacks murder over 8 other blacks every DAY





			
				Billyboom said:
			
		

> That should make you happy considering how much you hate black people.


7 Guns
28 Injured
_NO Fatalities ??
28 Injured After Little Rock Nightclub Shooting, Multiple Gunmen Expected_

Their Marksmanship Is _Abysmal_


----------



## karpenter (Jul 13, 2018)

Godboy said:
			
		

> It doesn't concern me because I never see crime personally. Crime isn't rampant in white neighborhoods. Most white people will never hear gun shots where they live.


Nor Do We Have Bullet Resistant Windows
And Cash Rotisseries
At Gas Stations, Liquor Stores And Fast Food Establishments
Or Row After Row Of Residences With Security Bars
Around All Basement And Ground Level Widows
We Also Have _Supermarkets_, Full Service 24/7 363

Because They Don't Get Robbed
And Shop-Lifted Out Of Business


----------



## jasonnfree (Jul 13, 2018)

OP says it's not racist to point out certain statistics about Blacks committing  crime.   Sounds racist to me.   He went shopping for statistics that made Blacks look way  more dangerous than whites and he just couldn't wait to spread the word that when you see blacks, better be on your guard cuz they're really dangerous people.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 14, 2018)

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


OK. So are you claiming that white people are less criminal than black people ? Do you stand by that statement ?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 14, 2018)

karpenter said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have all those things. Not all whites live on the outskirts of town. And all black communities are not in the inner city.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jul 14, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Fla. man jailed for having sex with his dog; roommate says abuse went on for years



It figures it'd be something like that.


----------



## Godboy (Jul 14, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't concern me because I never see crime personally. Crime isn't rampant in white neighborhoods. Most white people will never hear gun shots where they live.
> ...


There is FAR less crime in white neighborhoods than in black neighborhoods. I stand by that statement.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 14, 2018)

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



That's untrue, unless the 68 percent of the crime committed by whites is all committed in black communities.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...




You not so goodly the math.


----------



## karpenter (Jul 14, 2018)

IM2 said:
			
		

> Not all whites live on the outskirts of town.


Like Me For Example
15min From Smack Downtown
Of A Major Metropolitan Area



> And all black communities are not in the inner city.


They Don't Have To Be
Like The City Where I Live
....But So, So Many Are
And It Doesn't Really Matter Either Way

Does It ??


----------



## karpenter (Jul 14, 2018)

IM2 said:
			
		

> That's untrue, unless the 68 percent of the crime committed by whites is all committed in black communities.


What's That You Always Say ??
Whites Delude Themselves
And Don't Want To Face Reality ??

HA-HARR !!
You Fellas Have Put Your's On Full Display
Through-Out This Entire Thread !!

Unless Blacks Are Just Natural Liars !!


----------



## Godboy (Jul 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Im talking about comparing one neighborhood against another, but if you want to include everything, i can throw in Africas crime stats. Either way, you still lose the debate.


----------



## karpenter (Jul 14, 2018)

Godboy said:
			
		

> but if you want to include everything, i can throw in Africas crime stats. Either way, you still lose the debate.


The US Crime Stats Just Reflect
Africa In America


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 14, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


No. Simple math is the fact that 69% of the total crimes are commited by whites.  69 is more than 28 in every counting system I have encountered including decimal, binary, hexidecimal and even the 27 base counting system in New Guinea called Oksapmin


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 14, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


And again you ignore facts. 68 percent of 70 percent is less then 28 percent of 12 percent. Of every 100 crimes committed 28 are committed by 12 percent of the population. That is 3 times as many as the percent of the population that commits them. And yes that means that whites need to commit 3 times more crimes to be equal to black crime rates.


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 14, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


I haven't seen this in my community but I certainly don't condone this behavior....they all deserve the death penalty


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 14, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Correct. I am ignoring irrelevant data. I said *whites commit the most crime.* 69% of the crime is way more than 28% of the crime. Why would I care if 68% is less than 70%?    Thats not the data that I looked at to see that whites commit the vast majority of the crime here in the US. The point is that 69 is way larger than 28


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 14, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Look you stupid git when 12 percent of the population commits 28 percent of the crime that is statistically more then when 70 percent of the population commits 68 percent of the crime, even a 3rd grader can do THAT math.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 14, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


No dummy. 28% is less than 69%. Didnt you graduate high school?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 14, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You cant do simple math and you want to talk about high school. When 12 percent of the population commit 28 percent of the crime that is more percent wise then when 70 percent do 68 percent of the crime even a 3rd grader can understand simple math.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 14, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Lets work this through. If 12% of the population buys 28 apples and 70% of the population buys 69 apples, which part of the population has more apples?


----------



## theliq (Jul 14, 2018)

miketx said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Coming out of your ARSEHOLE THAT COMMENT SHOULD BE GIVEN THE CREDIT IT'S DUE,SO OPEN YOU RACIST BIG MOUTH>>>SO THAT ALL THE BOARD MEMBERS CAN FREELY, PISS DOWN YOUR THROAT....Ladies and Gentlemen on the Board I do apologise,but THE UNEDUCATED MIKE FROM TEXAS has been Trolling Me for months,and his side kick the simpleton Sunni Man,..personally it 's all Shit Off A Ducks Back...but I do like to EXPOSE HIM FROM TIME TO TIME...HE IS UNCOUTH AND ONLY UNDERSTANDS CRUDITY


----------



## miketx (Jul 14, 2018)

theliq said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Living in an English prison colony has sure ruined your manners.


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 14, 2018)

theliq said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > It is not racist to point out that 12 percent of the US population is black yet 50 percent of all murders are committed by blacks, nor is it racist to note that in all categories of violent crime blacks account for 30 percent or more of those criminals.Further it is NOT racist to point out that black communities do NOT care and do nothing to help themselves from this rampant crime. In fact they complain when the cops are forced to shoot a black criminal while he is committing a crime.
> ...


What? 

I hold absolutely zero responsibility for history.  God, you a fucking moron.


----------



## theliq (Jul 14, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


AS  simple as you are,I was also referring to your present day attitude...God...you are a fucking RACIST-MORON


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 14, 2018)

theliq said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


I am trying to keep My language down on a level you can understand.  Difficult for Me as I left that level of communication about 53 years ago when I was four.

My present-day attitude is that you live your life and I'll live Mine and if you can't keep up, to fucking bad for you.


----------



## theliq (Jul 14, 2018)

miketx said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Mike is right on one point we did have some English,Irish,Welsh and Scottish (Prisoners Of Mother England
BUT ONLY AFTER ALL THE POME COULD NO LONGER BE SENT TO AMERICA!!!!YOU SEE THE IDIOT MIKE,trying to Insult Australia/ns has again inadvertently INSULTED AMERICA/NS YET AGAIN..I know he does not represent Americans but Goodness "HE IS A PIECE OF WORK"...steve


----------



## theliq (Jul 14, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


Like Mike,there is something MENTALLY WRONG WITH YOU


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 14, 2018)

theliq said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


This is why you are a moron.

I tell you to be you, and I'll be Me and you find that wrong.

Stop being such a feckless **** you asshat.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 14, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


every person in the 12 percent group has over 2 apples every person in the 70 percent has less then one.


----------



## theliq (Jul 14, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


I see you are,Still blowing hot air out of your Ass...Raas Claat


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 14, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Ok thats fine. Which group still has the most apples?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 14, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Per capita the 12 percent one dumb ass.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 14, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Nope. the 70% have more apples dummy. You failed simple math again.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 14, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Nope in reality the 12 percent have over 2 apples which is more then less then one apple each of the 70 percent have.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 14, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


No. You sound like like a retard.

Lets break it down. 1f 12 people out of 100 have 2 apples each thats only 24 apples total. If 70 out of 100 people have 1 or even half an apple thats 70 or 35 total apples respectively which is more than 24 in both cases right?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 14, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Per person which group has more apples dumb ass?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 14, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Why are you asking me that dumbass when we are talking about which group has more total apples?  Are you really that stupid that you couldnt understand the question?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 14, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No we are not we are talk per capita retard.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 14, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


No stupid. This is the question I asked you.

*"Which group still has the most apples?"*


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 14, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


And I answered per the point of this conversation I did not ask totals i ask per capita. and you keep trying to change that, I won't agree to that per capita the 12 percent as evidenced by your own post have 2 apples to every one the 70 percent group has.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 14, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




No, the question is randomly picking a member of each group, which one is likely to have an apple?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 14, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


I know you didnt ask my totals. I asked you about totals. I didnt allow you to change to per capita. That was never the conversation. My claim was that whites commit the vast majority of crime.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 14, 2018)

Defiant1 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


No that was never my question unless you cant read.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 14, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I didn't say it was your question, I said it was THE question.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 14, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No they don't the way one compares races is per capita and per capita Blacks commit a LOT more crime then whites as proven by your own post and I started this thread and I established what it was about NOT you.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 14, 2018)

Defiant1 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...


I dont care what you didnt say. My question was THE question.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 14, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


You keep saying per capita when that had jack shit to do with my claim or question. 69% of the crimes is more than 28% of the crimes in every numbering system known to mankind.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 14, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Wrong STUPID this is MY thread I established the only question that is pertinent in THIS thread.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 14, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Not per capita dumb ass, you even proved it with your apple question every one of the 12 percent have over 2 apples while every member of the 70 percent have less than 1. On an individual basis the 12 percent have more apples.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 15, 2018)

Godboy said:


> There is FAR less crime in white neighborhoods than in black neighborhoods. I stand by that statement.


OK. In that case then Bernie Madoff (a white man who lived in a white neighborhood) got caught stealing 65 000 000 000 dollars. The fact that you probably have not heard of him is telling.

Can you imagine a black man stealing 65 billion dollars and not heard of him ?

Robert De Niro just made a movie about his life "Wizard Of Lies"

And that's another thing when white people do crime it's glorified and sexy and they're seen as cool and cunning. GoodFellas ? Sopranos ? Al Capone ? Bonnie and Clyde....anyone ?

*Now, I would like you to show me a single black american embezzler who has stolen by fraud lets say at least 100 million dollars.*

Should be easy...right ? That is, if you stand by your statement that black neigbourhoods and black people are just so criminal

But to you robbing some 7-11 and getting a few 100 bucks or whatever is the ultimate evil act. See I’m pretty certain Bernie Madoff would not rob in stores but he robs in others ways. 

It's also good to remember that one Bernie Madoff can actually put whole towns out of business, with all its jobs and houses and population, black or white. And they have done so.


----------



## dave p (Jul 15, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yes, "Further it is NOT racist to point out that black communities do NOT care and do nothing to help themselves from this rampant crime" is indeed racist.


No. It is factual.


----------



## dave p (Jul 15, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > There is FAR less crime in white neighborhoods than in black neighborhoods. I stand by that statement.
> ...


The previous statement is correct. It is also supported by national statistics. Your example is one person ( yes it was horrible and devastating ) it was however one person that you are trying to use as a national statistic. Your statement “ can you imagine a Black man Stealli 65 bil”? What is your point? Bernie went to jail, so would a Black person. As far as it being glorified in the movies, be honest with yourself and look at the glorification of Black thugs/gangstas in movies as well. Your response always ring hollow.


----------



## dave p (Jul 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > It is not racist to point out that 12 percent of the US population is black yet 50 percent of all murders are committed by blacks, nor is it racist to note that in all categories of violent crime blacks account for 30 percent or more of those criminals.Further it is NOT racist to point out that black communities do NOT care and do nothing to help themselves from this rampant crime. In fact they complain when the cops are forced to shoot a black criminal while he is committing a crime.
> ...


It is correct statistics about the percentages. Please look it up. The fact that you do not want to acknowledge them does not mean they are false. It simply means you are disengenuous.


----------



## dave p (Jul 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The crime statistics are facts. The neighborhood statement is observations. To look at the neighborhoods honestly, one must look at the inner city as opposed to affluent black suburbs just as we should for white inner city or very poor rural areas. The crime stats however are given from police departments all over the country. They are also supported by statistics from the U.S. Government.


----------



## dave p (Jul 15, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > blacks murder over 8 other blacks every DAY
> ...


 It is part of the narrative about crime. Stay focused.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 15, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > There is FAR less crime in white neighborhoods than in black neighborhoods. I stand by that statement.
> ...


what are you saying?? people haven't heard of Madoff???
they made movies/documentaries/etc of him 

difference is the violence used


----------



## dave p (Jul 15, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, Mojambo, I've not put forth any facts claimed, I'm not the OP.  Nor have I argued those facts are not facts.  I'm still waiting for the proof from one of you clowns that the OP statements many times proven over and over are NOT facts.  Get with the program.
> ...


White suprimacists? There in lies your problem with being honest. You suppose or believe that all whites in charge are supremacists. Until you realize that isn’t the case you can never have informative or logical dialog.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 15, 2018)

dave p said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


all whites that don't agree with Paul are evil supremacists


----------



## dave p (Jul 15, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you have some aboriginals to beat down or something? Liberals cannot stand to be told the truth about blacks and crime and that is a fact.
> ...


Police stats from all over the country, the U.S. Government. Let me give your next statement and false argument. “ those are all white supremacist organizations”.


----------



## dave p (Jul 15, 2018)

harmonica said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


You can leave out the “ that don’t agree with”. His history of posts are very clear.


----------



## miketx (Jul 15, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > There is FAR less crime in white neighborhoods than in black neighborhoods. I stand by that statement.
> ...


We did have a black man that stole millions of dollars. In fact it was a lot more than 65 mil. And this thief named barack obama gave it all to iran. So yes, I can imagine it.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 15, 2018)

how come the Asians today are not treated the same way--if the whites are so racist!!??


----------



## dave p (Jul 15, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


We do on a daily basis.


----------



## miketx (Jul 15, 2018)

I wonder why if blacks are so superior why they have next to no infrastructure created by them?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 15, 2018)

theliq said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > It is not racist to point out that 12 percent of the US population is black yet 50 percent of all murders are committed by blacks, nor is it racist to note that in all categories of violent crime blacks account for 30 percent or more of those criminals.Further it is NOT racist to point out that black communities do NOT care and do nothing to help themselves from this rampant crime. In fact they complain when the cops are forced to shoot a black criminal while he is committing a crime.
> ...



Get back with us after posting a history of how penal colony ex-prisoners treated the Aborigines, ok?

Nothing in America parallels with that.

No sir, kiwi boy. Go ahead and import more Muslims to do some pennance and get yourself decapitated, k?

Blacks were in America, and fought in the Revolution. No comparison, whatsoever.

There have been freed blacks, and black slaveowners here. IOW, blacks have been in America since its inception.


----------



## Godboy (Jul 15, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > There is FAR less crime in white neighborhoods than in black neighborhoods. I stand by that statement.
> ...


Hes in prison. What more do you want?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 15, 2018)

Meanwhile theliq you fuckers were banished to an island where black people were the natives.

There simply is no comparison between the US and Oz. Straight up.

One of the 2 is not a member of the British Empire and stronger, which one is that? Hmm?


----------



## Godboy (Jul 15, 2018)

theliq said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


We didnt do those things. Some people who used to live here did that, but they dont live here anymore, in fact, they are all dead now. Youll find that the new tenants dont do any of that stuff. We mostly just make all the coolest inventions that everyone around the world enjoys. Youre welcome.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 15, 2018)

harmonica said:


> how come the Asians today are not treated the same way--if the whites are so racist!!??


You sound like an idiot. Whites have always been racist towards Asians.


----------



## Godboy (Jul 15, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > how come the Asians today are not treated the same way--if the whites are so racist!!??
> ...


If that was true, why do asians love white people, but hate black people?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 15, 2018)

dave p said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, "Further it is NOT racist to point out that black communities do NOT care and do nothing to help themselves from this rampant crime" is indeed racist.
> ...


Nope, not in the slightest.  Talk or act racialistic, you will be called out on it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 15, 2018)

The racialistic right wing defense that leftist supposition or belief "that all whites in charge are supremacists" is either from a person woefully educated, mentally feeble, or malignantly motivate, or any or all three combined.. 

When a racialist protests being called out a racialist, you have in a corner cowering.


----------



## BookShaka (Jul 15, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> black communities do NOT care and do nothing to help themselves from this rampant crime. In fact they complain when the cops are forced to shoot a black criminal while he is committing a crime.



That’s BS. There are plenty of people living within these communities who DO care. You must not think much of black people to say none of them care their neighborhoods are complete shitholes with streets soaked in blood. Also black people and Black Lives Matters aren’t one in the same.


----------



## BookShaka (Jul 15, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You are just as racist as any of the racists I’ve seen on here. You don’t like/don’t trust/demonize and make assumptions about white people for no other reason than for the color of their skin. If I went around saying the things you say about whites about POC, I would accurately be dubbed a racist. Perhaps every time you type out the word “white” in reference to skin color, put “black” in its place and see how it sounds. Maybe that would be a reality check for you but I highly doubt it.


----------



## ErikViking (Jul 15, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> It is not racist to point out that 12 percent of the US population is black yet 50 percent of all murders are committed by blacks, nor is it racist to note that in all categories of violent crime blacks account for 30 percent or more of those criminals.Further it is NOT racist to point out that black communities do NOT care and do nothing to help themselves from this rampant crime. In fact they complain when the cops are forced to shoot a black criminal while he is committing a crime.



I fear you’ll reget this post in a few years...


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 15, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> It is not racist to point out that 12 percent of the US population is black yet 50 percent of all murders are committed by blacks, nor is it racist to note that in all categories of violent crime blacks account for 30 percent or more of those criminals.Further it is NOT racist to point out that black communities do NOT care and do nothing to help themselves from this rampant crime. In fact they complain when the cops are forced to shoot a black criminal while he is committing a crime.



Your post is an example of racism.  I know that's too abstract for a NonCom, but I learned long ago not to post why, since the response is always some form of denial.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2018)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Because that's not true.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2018)

BookShaka said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > black communities do NOT care and do nothing to help themselves from this rampant crime. In fact they complain when the cops are forced to shoot a black criminal while he is committing a crime.
> ...



If back peiple founded BLM then why and how can you make this kind of comment?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 15, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > It is not racist to point out that 12 percent of the US population is black yet 50 percent of all murders are committed by blacks, nor is it racist to note that in all categories of violent crime blacks account for 30 percent or more of those criminals.Further it is NOT racist to point out that black communities do NOT care and do nothing to help themselves from this rampant crime. In fact they complain when the cops are forced to shoot a black criminal while he is committing a crime.
> ...


Ya according to you RETARDS on the left admitting to facts is racist. Hell you got the papa Johns guy fired for simply recounting a story of someone ELSE using a racial slur.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I love Asians


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 15, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



What was your intent for posting a thread which singled out African Americans?  What other factors might explain how the numbers posted related to geography, poverty, employment opportunities, age, and compared to other ethnic groups in different regions of the country, as well as the size of the community in land mass and population.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2018)

You cannot substute the words whites for black and make equivalences to try claiming a POC is racist..The major problem with that belief is that for the claim to be true or valid whites must have the same history as blacks. We can't substitute the word white because that would not be the reality of how things have gone. Had blacks done everything whites have done then they could say what these things. What these people are doing is using a false equivalence to build a straw man. You can't just exchange the words white and black like everything has been the same. Whites have a history of oppressing people because they are not white, we have a history of being oppressed by whites. This must be recognized because it appears that at even in the 21st Century, there are whites who have caught a severe case of amnesia.

We as blacks don't like what whites keep doing. It's not about disliking whites only because of color. And when we talk to white individuals about racism we are not talking about all whites.  Like it or not, whites gave done bad thigs to us since this nation was founded. It has not stopped so you are not being blamed for thigs you weren't around to see. You are being blamed for denying what you see now and making what seems to be no attempt to end it.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



But those are not facts.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 15, 2018)

BookShaka said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Whites were last to civilization....Cant put Black in place of white there.
Whites smell like wet dogs....Cant put Black there either
Whites started chattel slavery.....Still cant put Black there.
Whites needed to guarantee themselves a head start here in the US so they enslaved, Jim Crowed, and imprisoned millions of Blacks....Nope not here either.
Theres your reality check.


----------



## dave p (Jul 15, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Check the stats. You are being called out


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 15, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Crime and the fact that black crime is rampant in black communities And that when black criminals are shot by police for BEING criminals black communities riot.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 15, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> BookShaka said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





> Whites smell like wet dogs...


Subjective nonsense.  Wanna know what YOU smell like?


> Whites started chattel slavery...


The fate of the inferior in any universe.


> Whites needed to guarantee themselves a head start here in the US so they enslaved, Jim Crowed, and imprisoned millions of Blacks....


People do what they can do.  You are also free today because of a White!  And Whites could make you a slave again if they wanted.  Thank us for your freedom.


> Whites were last to civilization....


You mean Whites were last on the evolutionary tree.  Whites invented civilization.  It's a matter of history which cannot be disputed.  First there was the ape, then came Homo Habilis, and so on.  Homo was black and hairy at first with a a small brain then became white, less hairy, good looking with a big brain as he moved away from the equator and developed civilization and culture.  Just like a car.  White is the new and improved model on the block.  Nature always replaces its first tries with better models----  even a bacteria evolves forward with superior resistance, etc.


> Theres your reality check.


There is yours.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Not fact. It's white racist bullshit


----------



## IM2 (Jul 15, 2018)

dave p said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...



Stats show that whites commit more than double the crime.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Once again for the slow and stupid there are 5 times as many whites as blacks. They would have to commit 5 times the amount of crime to be equal per capita to black crime.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2018)

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



This is a debate you can't win. You are trying to argue using fake news.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...



Once again for the extremely stupid whites, the only way to measure crime by race is by the number of people committing the crime by each race.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 16, 2018)

IM2 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


That's right Per capita.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



That means whites commit more crime per capita. Because 68 percent of the participants in all crimes committed are whites.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 16, 2018)

IM2 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




And here I thought I was bad at math...wow...


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 16, 2018)

dave p said:


> White suprimacists? There in lies your problem with being honest. You suppose or believe that all whites in charge are supremacists. Until you realize that isn’t the case you can never have informative or logical dialog.


Does racism exist ?


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 16, 2018)

dave p said:


> It is part of the narrative about crime. Stay focused.


OK. So what's the narrative ?


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 16, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


A white man Bernie Madoff has stole more money (65 billion) than all the black robberies combined. One white man.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 16, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


one robber vs many black robbers-many violent black robbers--
I ask you, who would you want to live by..many violent black robbers or Bernie?? 
I do not even have to ask---I know the answer


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 16, 2018)

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


*Show me a single black american embezzler who has stolen by fraud lets say at least 100 million dollars*


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 16, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Who are these violent black robbers ? Do you know any ? 

But your moving the argument again because you know you can't claim that black people rob the most

OK. So are you claiming that white people are less violent than black people ?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 16, 2018)

Racialists on the far right will racialist.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 16, 2018)

More than 2/3ds of American crime is committed by whites.


----------



## dave p (Jul 16, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > It is part of the narrative about crime. Stay focused.
> ...


I just told you.


----------



## dave p (Jul 16, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > White suprimacists? There in lies your problem with being honest. You suppose or believe that all whites in charge are supremacists. Until you realize that isn’t the case you can never have informative or logical dialog.
> ...


Yes it does. On both sides. You make the assumption that all whites are racist and supremacists.


----------



## dave p (Jul 16, 2018)

IM2 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Extremely stupid whites? Thank you Mr. Racist.


----------



## dave p (Jul 16, 2018)

IM2 said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Because whites outnumber blacks. However as a percentage of their population, Blacks commit more.


----------



## BookShaka (Jul 16, 2018)

IM2 said:


> BookShaka said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Black Lives Matter is an ideology, not a race. You don’t need to be black to support their message and not all black people support their message.


----------



## BookShaka (Jul 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> BookShaka said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You’re racist and a moron and the only people who agree with you are also racist and moronic. I’m not stupid enough to believe you’ll believe me here even though it’s the truth. Now get lost.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 16, 2018)

dave p said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


OK. So how are black people practing racism to white people ?


----------



## dave p (Jul 16, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


We have had this discussion over and over. I'm not about to show you yet again. You don't think it does. I will never convince you.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 16, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


I dont care if there are 100 x more whites. The white race commits the vast majority of crime.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 16, 2018)

dave p said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


Where talking totals. Real numbers. Whites commit 69% of all crime. Thats way more than the 28%. You dont have to be a math major to figure out 69>28.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 16, 2018)

dave p said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


Show me because I dont get how Black on Black crime makes Black people be able  to practice racism against whites?  You do realize that in order to practice racism as a group your racial group has to be in control of the system?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 16, 2018)

BookShaka said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BookShaka said:
> ...


I did as you asked and now youre mad because you dislike the results. Let me guess. Youre white?


----------



## dave p (Jul 16, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


On a daily basis. There are racists on both sides. You know that. you will try and make a weak argument about you can only be a racist if you have power. That isn't the case not the definition of racism. You blindly hide yourself to the facts. When someone calls you out on it and shows your excuses to be weak and incorrect, you disappear and then show up in another conversation and start it all over again. Ideology is a bad thing.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 16, 2018)

BookShaka said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > BookShaka said:
> ...


Who said BLM was a race? Why did you even mention that?


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...






 

 


READ IT AND WEEP, Loser.  You're a fricking liar in every word that comes out of your mouth, and you are fricking stupid as all get out.  Not only are you a racist of the worst kind, but you run, lie and hide from the actual truth and would lie about it if it hit you right in the face (it just did).


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 16, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Why would I weep when you cherry picked one of the few categories Whites dont lead in? Are you stupid and you dont understand that crime is more than one category?  Whites commit the vast majority of crime. Even the FBI agrees with that.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




STUPID JACKASS, your own unsourced, unqualified data shows that blacks commit a disproportionate amount of the crime and you're too stupid to even realize it!


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 16, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


My source shows whites commit 69% of the crime. Thats more than half and vastly more than 28% of the crime.  Dont get angry. Just find a better argument.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 16, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



I don't know about the first one, but that second chart seems to say it is showing the numbers of the victims, not the perpetrators.  In other words, 54.5% of hate crime victims were black, while 16.3% of victims were white.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 16, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> It is not racist to point out that 12 percent of the US population is black yet 50 percent of all murders are committed by blacks, nor is it racist to note that in all categories of violent crime blacks account for 30 percent or more of those criminals.Further it is NOT racist to point out that black communities do NOT care and do nothing to help themselves from this rampant crime. In fact they complain when the cops are forced to shoot a black criminal while he is committing a crime.



Pointing out stats is not inherently racist.  However, the context those stats are presented in, the intention behind pointing them out, certainly can be racist.

Saying black communities do not care and do nothing to help themselves may not be racist, but it certainly is a generalization or stereotype at the least.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 16, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The point is that even if it were true its only one category. This clown is cherry picking one category and not addressing the fact that whites commit more than half the total crime at 69%.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



You are dumb! You posted up 2 graphs, none of them mention the perpetrators of the crimes. The top chart was the number of racial hate crimes by race. The lower one was the percentage of victims of hate crimes.  Read em and weep loser. Your top chart was from 2010 so let us look at that.

*In 2010, the races of the 6,008 known hate crime offenders were as follows:*


*58.6 percent were white.*
18.4 percent were black.
8.9 percent were groups made up of individuals of various races (multiple races, group).
1.1 percent were Asian/Pacific Islander.  
1.0 percent were American Indian/Alaskan Native.
12.0 percent were of unknown race.
Offenders

I'm using your 2010 chart as basis. 70 percent of the victims were black, attacked by people with an anti black bias. Guess who that would be? WHITES!.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 16, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


You were too illiterate to see that whites lead at 58%.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > It is not racist to point out that 12 percent of the US population is black yet 50 percent of all murders are committed by blacks, nor is it racist to note that in all categories of violent crime blacks account for 30 percent or more of those criminals.Further it is NOT racist to point out that black communities do NOT care and do nothing to help themselves from this rampant crime. In fact they complain when the cops are forced to shoot a black criminal while he is committing a crime.
> ...



The problem is no such stats are mentioned.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 16, 2018)

Regarding the total number of crimes vs the rates of crime by race:

Based on the available crime statistics, yes, whites commit the most crimes by total numbers.  Yes, blacks commit the most crimes per capita.  

It is important to note a couple of facts, however, when trying to draw any conclusions from those numbers.

First: there is a difference between the total number of crimes committed and the total number of crimes reported.  Further, there is a difference between the total number of crimes committed and the number of crimes for which a conviction was obtained.  Further still, there is a difference between total number of crimes committed, or reported, and total number of crimes for which the race of the perpetrator(s) is known.

So while something like the FBI crime statistics can be a valuable tool and provide some helpful statistics regarding crime, they are not the entirety of the story.

Second: there is no rule that says crimes are committed at a rate of 1 per person.  In other words, one would need to know the actual number of perpetrators of crimes to get a more accurate breakdown of how often crimes are committed by a particular group.  For example, let's use a sample of 100 people and the percentages that have been shown about crimes committed.  If 69% of crimes are committed by whites, and 28% are committed by blacks, one might look at those numbers and say that 69 whites of 100 people committed a crime, while 28 blacks of the 100 people committed a crime.  However, it's entirely possible that 69 whites could have committed crimes, while only 5 blacks committed enough crimes to equal 28%.  Alternatively, it's possible that 28 blacks committed crimes while only 15 whites committed 69% of the crimes.

Yet again, we see that the statistics do not tell the entire story.  How many black perpetrators committed those 28% of crimes?  How many white perpetrators committed those 69% of crimes?  Is there a widespread crime problem among either racial population, or is it a small minority of each?  There is not enough data provided to draw many conclusions when you are limited to only knowing the percentage of total crime without having the number of perpetrators.

Of course, there's no way to know what changes might be shown with more data.  Perhaps only 2% of blacks actually commit crimes, while 5% of whites do.  Perhaps it's the other way around.  What about multiple offenses?  How many people commit more than 1 crime, and is that an important consideration?  It's certainly troubling that blacks commit such a high percentage of crimes per capita, but there are many possible interpretations and reasons that could be ascribed to that.  Is there a problem with a small subsection among blacks that commit a disproportionately high number of crimes?  Is there more of a widespread cultural issue?  Is the problem more related to bias in arrests and prosecutions than to actual commission of crimes?

As with most statistics, there are facts to be taken away, and there are inferences that can be made, but the inferences are often very subjective and open to debate.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 16, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



So, name the list of Blacks on this forum which don't participate in prejudices against Whitey?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 16, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Regarding the total number of crimes vs the rates of crime by race:
> 
> Based on the available crime statistics, yes, whites commit the most crimes by total numbers.  Yes, blacks commit the most crimes per capita.
> 
> ...



" How many black perpetrators committed those 28% of crimes? How many white perpetrators committed those 69% of crimes?"

Since 28% is less than 69% its not hard to figure out whites committed the vast majority of the crime.  Lets say its a 1 to 1 ratio.  Whites still committed more crime.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 16, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


Prejudice isnt racism dummy.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jul 16, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Your answer to everything. 
Blame the black man.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



So says the Black racist.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 16, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


So says youre white dictionary. One would think since youre white you would at least be proficient at your own language.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Youre??????????

Well, how do you figure English is anymore my language than yours?

My Polish  speaking family came to the English speaking U.S.A around WW1, your African language speaking family came to the English speaking U.S.A presumably at least 100 years before mine, if not much earlier.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 16, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



Jews aren't exactly "White" at least not in the traditional Northern European sense, they trace about 50% of their DNA to Semitic Mid-Easterners, another 35% to Italians, and then only 15% to Germans, Poles,  French, Russians etc.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2018)

The only thing about what you just said is that  the number of people arrested are recorded.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> BookShaka said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Hardly, the Vinca Culture, and Cucenti - Trypillian cultures of Eastern Europe are actually good candidates for the origins of civilization.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 16, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BookShaka said:
> ...


Those were Black cultures


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding the total number of crimes vs the rates of crime by race:
> ...



Yes, whites committed more crimes.

The question you quoted, however, regarded number of perpetrators.  It would be possible, even if exceedingly unlikely, for there to have been more black perpetrators committing the 28% of crimes than white perpetrators committing the 69% of crimes.  Knowing the actual number of perpetrators, rather than just the number of crimes, would give a better view of the data.

If someone is interested in only 1 limited statistic (total number of crimes committed, per capita number of crimes committed) they will not be looking at the whole picture.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 16, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> So, name the list of Blacks on this forum which don't participate in prejudices against Whitey?


Can you point to any black poster that has said white people are intellectually inferior to black people ?

I mean should be easy if this place is full of black supremacists. Right ?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



How do you figure that one?

I've seen Vinca Culture remains on PCA plots, and they come out similar to Basque, Irish,  Scottish etc.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 16, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


The stats dont include how may whites committed 69% of the crime or how many Blacks committed 28% of the crime. The odds are that number percentage wise is going to be roughly the same for both groups or less for Blacks.  Since we cant tell I specified taking a 1 to 1 ratio. 

I gave this analogy earlier. if 12 out of 100 people stole 2 apples they would have 24 apples. If 70 out of 100 people stole 1 or even half an apple that would still be greater than 24 at 70 and 35 respectively.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 16, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > So, name the list of Blacks on this forum which don't participate in prejudices against Whitey?
> ...



Black users here consistently imply that Whites are inferior in terms of morality, and in terms of prowess.

It doesn't have to be mental inferiority, to be "Racist"

Where would you get an idea like that, exactly?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 16, 2018)

dave p comment's illustrate how to create his own racist comments.

Sure, blacks can be racists.

Most of them are not as vile as dave p, though.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I don't know why you would assume the number is the same for both groups or less for blacks.  Is there some reason to assume whites might commit fewer crimes per perpetrator?

Again, I'm not arguing that blacks commit more total crimes.  That would be foolish, as it's one of the statistics that is clear.  However, simply saying whites commit more of the total crimes committed is far from the whole story.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 16, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I assume that because I know generally Blacks are hard working people that get the blame for a few repeat criminals. I know whites on the other hand tend to claim their criminal whites are a tiny subset of their population. My experience with whites show me that its actually the opposite. 

I figured you werent arguing that. White people hate admitting that fact and dont like to talk about it. So what they do is try to argue the per capita to make themselves look less criminally inclined.  The point is that is exactly what I am arguing. I agree the statistics are not very clear on most things associated with crime but that is the only stat that is undeniablely clear and the only one worthy of arguing.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The per capita stats are just as clear as the total stats.  The one is based on the other, in relation to total population, after all.  

You imply that whites are not hard working people and are more generally criminal.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 16, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



No the per capita stats dont count the number of people in each group committing the crimes. If you have one that shows that then you would have a point.

I dont imply that. Your historians imply that.  I just agree because it matches up with what I have seen with whites.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The per capita stats don't require the number of people in each group committing the crimes.  They merely show the number of crimes committed per person within the population.  Per capita basically means 'per person', although I think it more directly translates to 'by head'.

You absolutely implied that whites are not hard working and are more widely criminal.  When asked why blacks might commit more crimes per perpetrator, you gave the reason as blacks are hard working (implying whites are not so) and that blacks get blamed for a few repeat criminals (implying whites are not blamed for a few repeat criminals, which would instead mean crime is more common among whites).  I don't know what you mean by "your historians imply that."


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 16, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Kind of convenient and non specific right?  The only way per capita would be a solid data source is if it did count the number of each people in each group committing the crimes. For example if Blacks are 12 out of 100 and only 2 black people steal 24 apples and whites are 70 out of 100 and all steal 1 apple each which group is more likely to be criminals?  The data would show whites are more likely to be criminals simply because more whites stole an apple.

Your white historians have documented the crimes of whites. Not to signify that they were crimes but to glorify them as great accomplishments.  Having pride in being criminals shows the mindset of the white culture. They value brute force, lying, stealing, rape, murder enslavement, etc etc.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 16, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


So you can't point to any black poster that has said that white people are intellectually inferior.

Where as white people (white supremacists) have spent *THE LAST FIVE HUNDRED YEARS* trying to prove that black people are intellectually inferior.

But you can't point to *ONE* example of any black (hell, I'll make it easier you) or non white poster that has said white people are intellectually inferior.

But USMB is full of black supremacists. Right ?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 16, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > So, name the list of Blacks on this forum which don't participate in prejudices against Whitey?
> ...


Ask ass lips he says it all the time.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 16, 2018)

harmonica said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, "Further it is NOT racist to point out that black communities do NOT care and do nothing to help themselves from this rampant crime" is indeed racist.
> ...


Right..the OP doesn't think that other races are any better than blacks.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


And again for the slow if 12 people have 28 apples that is more then 2 apples apiece If 70 people steal 70 apples that is ONE apiece so which group per person has more apples?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 16, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


How do you know if its 2 apples apiece? Show us the stat that say each Black person has 2 apples.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Fucking retard.That is how per capita works dumb ass. You fail basic math in school?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 16, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


You didnt show me the stat I asked for. This is why I dont use per capita. Its a guess not a fact.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


LOL you have no idea how math works. Did you even finish grade school? Remind us how white people are dumb but you are so smart you can not even figure out basic math.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 16, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


You still didnt show me the stat in per capita that says which of the 70% did a crime vs more than 1 crime.  If whites are so smart why cant you provide that stat?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You are to stupid to breathe tell us how you get by every day?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 16, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


So you cant show me the stat I asked for? I figured. Keep deflecting. Its your best argument.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Per capita is not a data source at all.  As far as I know the FBI crime statistics are the data source in question here.  Per capita is simply one way to describe the data.  Total number of crimes committed by each race is another.

Per capita crime numbers do not accurately tell if a member of one group is more or less likely to commit a crime than another group.  It simply describes how many crimes were committed per person within each group.  I've already said that there are data limitations involved.

Yes, in your hypothetical you might say that whites are more likely to commit crimes.  However, the per capita numbers would not change.  Whites would still be committing crimes at a lower per capita rate in that example (assuming each apple stolen counts as a separate crime).  That just highlights why the per capita stat is not enough on its own to draw those kinds of conclusions, at least not with the data set being used.

Which white historians value brute force, lying, stealing, rape, murder, enslavement etc.?  Are you perhaps saying that merely describing the US in a positive light is showing those things as being valued because of the history of slavery, war, and occupation?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 16, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Per capita is indeed a data source its just obviously a very poor one to accurately describe reality. Precisely because the rates wouldnt change tells me is really pretty useless. Since it disregards reality its irrelevant which is why I dont use it. 

Claiming 4 out 5 people did an action when only 1 person really did the action 4 times  is silly math.

Pretty much most of them. You shouldnt describe something in a positive or negative light if youre a historian. You should present the facts....all the facts...even the ones that paint a less glorious picture of your races violent tendencies.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



How is per capita a data source?  That doesn't make sense.  You don't get data from per capita.  Per capita is a way to describe the data you have.  The data comes from the FBI, that's the source.  Per capita may be an inaccurate way to describe the data, but that doesn't make it a source of data.

You are not understanding.  Per capita does not claim how many people committed crimes.  It describes how many crimes were committed per person in the population.  If the population consists of 100 people, and 10 crimes are committed, there is a crime committed once for every 10 people.  It doesn't matter if 1 person committed every crime, or if 10 people did, there is still 1 crime committed for every 10 people in the population.

Pretty much most of them...that is one hell of a vague answer.  And is it only white historians who value these things you've described in vague terms?  Do historians of other races only present facts with no biases?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 16, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


You do get data from per capita. GDP has a per capita category as well. The validity of the data is what I consider shaky to put it diplomatically.  Keeping with my example...

4 out of 5 whites arrested stole apples. Thats definitely data. 

I understand just fine what per capita means. I know what it does and doesnt do. My point is that its only valid for guessing not actually realizing true numbers.

I've never seen other races glorify and lie about history to make themselves look good.  However, I havent read all historians of every race. Most of my knowledge is from Black and white historians.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You do not get data from per capita.  Data is the raw numbers.  You describe data with per capita (or average, or range, or percentile), you don't get any data.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 16, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I guess we just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## dave p (Jul 16, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > So, name the list of Blacks on this forum which don't participate in prejudices against Whitey?
> ...


You have said it, when you talked about what your father taught you.


----------



## dave p (Jul 16, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> dave p comment's illustrate how to create his own racist comments.
> 
> Sure, blacks can be racists.
> 
> Most of them are not as vile as dave p, though.


I haven’t said anything vile. Just pointing out the hypocrisy. Please try to be honest.


----------



## dave p (Jul 16, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > So, name the list of Blacks on this forum which don't participate in prejudices against Whitey?
> ...





Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


hou have, IM2 has Al Sharpton has. Stone up,and be honest.


----------



## dave p (Jul 16, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Idiot


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 16, 2018)

dave p said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > dave p comment's illustrate how to create his own racist comments.
> ...


I wish you ilk were honest.  Whites commit almost 70% of crime in America.


----------



## dave p (Jul 16, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


I have been nothing but honest. You on the other hand are a tool for an ideology. You are incapable of logical conversation. Please, please open your mind and look outside your little box.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 16, 2018)

You admit, dave p, that whites commit almost 70% of the crimes.

What is their percentage of population in the country.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 16, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


And make up 70 percent of the population thus the amount committed equals the amount of percent of the population. meanwhile 12 percent of the population commits 28 percent of the crime.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 16, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> You admit, dave p, that whites commit almost 70% of the crimes.
> 
> What is their percentage of population in the country.


70 percent now remind us how 12 percent commit 28 percent of the crime and it is somehow more of a problem with whites?


----------



## dave p (Jul 16, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> You admit, dave p, that whites commit almost 70% of the crimes.
> 
> What is their percentage of population in the country.


The percentage of white crime is equal to the percentage of population. While percentage of black crime is over double of their population.  What is your point other than the one on your head?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 16, 2018)

dave p said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You admit, dave p, that whites commit almost 70% of the crimes.
> ...


Whites commit the vast majority of crime.  69% to be exact.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Not by population which you know and keep pretending is not true.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 16, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


The white population commits the vast majority of crime. 69% to be exact.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 16, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Not by population.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 16, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Yes the white population commits the vast majority of crime. 69% to be exact.


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 16, 2018)

Whites do not commit the more violent crimes. I would rather have someone steal my apple than shoot me for that apple.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 16, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Whites do not commit the more violent crimes. I would rather have someone steal my apple than shoot me for that apple.


Whites absolutely commit more violent crimes. You have way more chance of getting shot by a white person for your apple than a Black person.

Whites committed almost 4k murders. Mostly other whites.

They committed nearly 9k rapes. Mostly against other whites.

You need more?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2018)

dave p said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You admit, dave p, that whites commit almost 70% of the crimes.
> ...



If we go by your simple minded assessment you are saying it's fine for whites to commit 70 percent of the crimes.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 17, 2018)

dave p believes that it is OK that the white population should commit 70% of the crimes in America.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 17, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> dave p believes that it is OK that the white population should commit 70% of the crimes in America.


Jake I Know you know better. 12 percent of the population committing 28 percent of the crime is worse then 70 percent of the population committing 68 percent of the crime.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 17, 2018)

RGS, preach elsewhere.  I have no time for racists.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 17, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> RGS, preach elsewhere.  I have no time for racists.


The only racist here is asslips and IM2. You are getting close pretending to believe their shit.


----------



## Godboy (Jul 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Still struggling with those numbers i see.


----------



## dave p (Jul 17, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> dave p believes that it is OK that the white population should commit 70% of the crimes in America.


Are you learning impaired?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 17, 2018)

I bet you supported President Trump yesterday when he







It would be best that you dropped your nonsense about race and concentrated on the most important by far problem in the US.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Simple minded assessment?  What percentage of crimes do you think would be appropriate for whites to commit?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 17, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


Less than 28% but the ultimate goal is 0%.   Blacks commit crime due to financial reason for the most part.  If finances were not a problem we would probably have a 3% crime rate.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 17, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...



Yes it's a simple minded assessment. I don't think the argument  that posits that if you commit 68 percent of all crimes somehow is less than the 28 percent the other group commits because that's less than your percentage of the population.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 17, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > dave p believes that it is OK that the white population should commit 70% of the crimes in America.
> ...



No it's not.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 17, 2018)

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...



You must be blind.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 17, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > RGS, preach elsewhere.  I have no time for racists.
> ...



Na, you are one of the racists here.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jul 17, 2018)

dave p said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


GFY.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 17, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Whites do not commit the more violent crimes. I would rather have someone steal my apple than shoot me for that apple.
> ...


Not in my area. And again, per capita does matter.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Anyone who says that 68% is less than 28% is clearly wrong.

However, I think the argument generally is about the comparison of crimes committed compared to percentage of the population.


----------



## dave p (Jul 17, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


I don't think I will


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 17, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



So you want whites to be responsible for none of the crimes committed, leaving that for all other races?  How would that be a positive thing?  We'll ignore how completely irrational it is to think an entire race, particularly one that makes up most of the population, would not commit any of the crimes.  Of course, since you brought up 28%, it seems as if you were actually talking about crimes committed by blacks rather than whites.

I would guess that economic status/financial issues are a motivation for many crimes by people of all races.  However, people commit a whole lot of crimes based on things completely separate from finances.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 17, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



And that's an illegitimate argument. There are over 300 million people here.  So lets use 300 million as the number. 2.2 million blacks were arrested.  That is less than 1 percent of the total American population. 5.8 million whites arrested is about 2 percent of the Amrcan population. These are  the ONLY people that can be accurately counted in crimes. If a disproportionate number of blacks relative to our population in the NBA are black, that doesn't mean blacks are more predisposed to be basketball players. Therefore the comparison being made is only done because it's one way whites here can excuse or deny what they do in order to maintain a belief in white supremacy. Just like they do for every other issue we present.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 17, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



But you don't ignore how irrational it is to think that because you have the most people you get to excuse the fact that you commit the most crimes. Especially when you have the most of all the things that are supposed to prevent crime.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I didn't make any comment about a higher percentage of blacks being arrested or convicted meaning blacks are more disposed to criminality.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 17, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Try reading posts with the understanding that we are discussing everything that has been said.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 17, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


Unless you live in a Black area the facts are that you are more likely to be killed by a white person.

Per capita only matters to excuse white criminality.  Its a bogus stat that doesnt mean anything because the most important data that should be considered is not tracked.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 17, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > It's not a fact, though, is it?
> ...


Normal to the point that they don't even blink an eye.  Imagine if they raised as much hell about blacks shooting other blacks as they do about a police officer executing his/her duty (regardless of race).


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 17, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Correct. Whites own the system so they literally have no reason to commit crimes. They should have an incredibly low crime rate. It would be a positive thing because overall the crime rate would drop significantly if whites were not committing 69% of the crime.  Think about that for a moment. 69% of all crime gone. That would cut the crime rate by more than half.  Dont get me confused. I dont think its possible for whites to do it. You asked what I thought would be appropriate. No I was talking about crimes committed by whites. Thats why I said whites instead of Blacks.


----------



## dave p (Jul 17, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


What does " owning the system" ( whatever that means ) have to do with crime rates?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 17, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



More dumb whiteness.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 17, 2018)

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


If you dont understand this elementary dynamic then you need to get yourself educated then come back and apologize to me for asking such an ignorant question.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What are the things that are supposed to prevent crime that whites have more of than others?

I haven't said anything about the underlying reasons behind rates of crime, I don't believe.

Nor, that I can recall, have you argued here about the reasons for why crime rates might be different among different races.  At least, I don't recall you saying anything like "yes, blacks have a higher crime rate, but that is due to XXXXX."  Instead, your argument seems to have consisted of "Whites commit more crimes, and that's the only important statistics, regardless of total population numbers."

Obviously the reasons behind the differences in crime rates among races is an important part of the conversation.  I've brought it up very briefly in this thread.  Systemic bias in the legal system, economic status, cultural issues, there are any number of factors that might combine to account for the discrepancy in crime rate.

The ideal would be for every racial group to have a criminal representation approximate to their population number.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 17, 2018)

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



It means you whites  don't have the things people who study crime know are factors that cause crime but you still commit the most crime.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Thanks for educating him. I didnt have the patience to deal with such blatant ignorance.


----------



## dave p (Jul 17, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


My education is fine. Your ignorant statement is the problem. You are saying there are no black lawmakers, no black lawyers, no black judges, no black police officers. I wont apologize to a moron that misstates information in an attempt to support his weak narrative.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 17, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



And yet whites commit crimes just like members of any race.  Perhaps that should make you rethink just what "whites own the system" actually means.

You also are having a hard time with the idea of percentages.  Whites commit 69% of crimes.  I asked what percentage of crimes is appropriate for whites to commit.  Changing the percentage of crimes whites commit has no effect on the actual number of crimes being committed.  I asked about the *percentage*.  Let's go back to apples, since you seem to like them as an example.  If there are 100 apples, and whites have 70 of them, they have 70% of the apples.  If I ask what an appropriate percentage of apples for whites to have is, and you say 0, there are still 100 apples, whites just don't have any of them.

Of course if whites stopped committing crimes it would lower the total number of crimes significantly, which would be good.  That wasn't the question.  I didn't ask how many crimes whites should commit, but what percentage of crimes committed should appropriately be done by whites.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 17, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


True. I think criminality for whites is directly attributable to  either genetics or philosophy.  Whites come from a land of scares resources.  Blacks come from a land of plenty. When you lack (resources, melanin, positive philosophy etc) you are prone to crime and violence. At some point it becomes a genetic thing passed down like skin color. What else would make an already wealthy white person scam others out of billions?  What would make whites lie about not stealing more NA land treaty after treaty?  What would make whites commit criminal acts to keep Blacks from voting? They cant help it because its ingrained in their DNA or philosophy.

That makes no sense. If whites stopped committing 69% of the crime then that crime is gone from total crime. Does this make sense to you or are you claiming that other races will pick up the slack?

Apples are analogous to crime. If  whites have no crime then 69 of the 100 apples are no longer there.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 17, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Because crime rates are bullshit.  These people here are not considering any other factor but  we  are black and we commit more crimes. I reject that argument. Every year since 1994, I have seen the same thing. Whites arrested for at least double the crimes of blacks. So fuck crime rates and how you think each race should be criminally represented.

I'm out of patience with this. Whites have pointed fingers at us for being violent long enough. Whites have been the most violent and criminal of all the races here since America began.  And to keep allowing whites to continue making up these lies is getting innocent blacks killed by police who believe this lie. Whites have murdered millions in this nation.  They have robbed and stolen from people using any means they can. They have raped and molested chldren, committed mass killings and have committed more crimes than every other race combined. 

So if whites can't face their actions, stop blaming others when whites are the ones committing the most crime and violence. Whites have done this to themselves and unless you choose to fix yourselves, you will keep doing it to yourselves. You may not like what I say but I think it's more important that you understand that blacks don't like what whites keep doing.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 17, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Well, if you want to use the same sort of arguments that anti-black racists use, have at it.

Again, I asked about what an appropriate percentage of whites committing crime would be, not about the number of crimes.  It makes perfect sense.  If whites commit 69% of crimes, and that is for some reason a problem, what would be a percentage of crimes that whites commit that would be appropriate?  I didn't ask how many fewer crimes should be committed overall, or how many fewer whites should commit crimes, just what percentage of overall crimes being committed by whites is appropriate.  If whites committed 50% of all crimes (while still being 60-75% of the population, depending on the numbers you are using) would that be appropriate?  Is it appropriate for other races to commit a higher percentage of crimes than their percentage of the total population?

To once again give you an example, if there were 100 crimes committed in the US last year, and whites committed 69 of them, apparently that's a problem.  So I'm asking, if there are 100 crimes committed, how many would it be acceptable for whites to have committed?  Of course if you just get rid of 69 out of 100 crimes, that's good.  I'm not asking that, though, because that isn't what I was replying to.  I replied to a comment about whites committing 69% of crimes not being acceptable.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 17, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Again that doesnt make any sense. In order to commit a percentage of crimes whites would have to commit a specific number of crimes which would be a subset of the total crimes.  I mean how can there not be a numerical value of total crimes committed yet whites still commit 69% of crimes? Its mathematically impossible to separate the 2 values. Like I said when you first asked me the question my answer was that whites should commit 0 crime. That would correlate to 0% of the crime.  That would be appropriate/acceptable to me in congruence with the reasons I already gave.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Crime rates are not bullshit.  Using them to disparage an entire race of people, particularly when not taking other factors into consideration, is.

When you put forward everything you're saying in the manner you do, so often lumping all whites together while describing them as unintelligent, violent, rapists, etc. you are doing exactly the thing you are saying whites have done to blacks (as far as the lying about them goes).  When you stereotype and generalize a large group of people, particularly if it's done falsely, but even if there's good reason behind it, it's bound to lead to anger and resentment.  As evidence, just look at how you feel about the stereotyping of blacks as criminals.  I've said before that I can understand the angry reaction, but that doesn't make it one that will be helpful for anyone involved. 

That isn't an invitation to 'grin and bear it.'  Blacks, and other minorities, have legitimate grievances, concerns, and worries to air in this country.  I'm not so foolish as to believe that decades or centuries of oppression, abuse, and discrimination can be easily overcome; nor do I believe all of those things have been ended on a legal or societal level.  I am not part of the 'racism is ended' camp, not even 'systemic racism is ended.'  I think that you tend to overestimate things when it comes to whites, be it the level of blame whites hold as a group, or just how much of a group whites actually are in some circumstances.  I accept, however, that you believe I underestimate such things, and that you may be correct as often or more often than I am.  I also understand that this particular forum is not the most conducive to reasonable, civil conversation. 

As with politics, I think that posters on seemingly opposite sides often become entrenched with their positions.  More, people start to see any sort of argument or opposition in terms of other arguments with other people.  The generalization and stereotyping that leads to is, IMO, perhaps the biggest barrier to any sort of real racial harmony in the country.  If people cannot see things in any light except 'us' and 'them', there will continue to be problems.

I try not to look at blacks (or any other race) as a group and assume all or most of them think the same way.  As such, statements about how blacks or whites or any other race think a certain way, or act a certain way, or are more violent/criminal/etc. I don't tend to accept at face value.

This post is wandering far afield.  Statistics are just statistics.  It's how they are applied that really matters.  Looking at crimes per capita without taking anything else into account will give a false picture.  The same is true of only looking at the total numbers.  In either case it is merely a bit of data to add to the whole picture.  

/end ramble


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 17, 2018)

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Depends on where the white folks decide to live.  My partner lives in a less-than-reputable part of Anchorage and gun shots are fairly common place, as are cops searching house-to-house.  I will admit, the largest number of crimes are committed here by Pacific islanders, but blacks figure significantly, given the relative scarcity of blacks here.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 17, 2018)

harmonica said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Dude, cut 'em some slack...everybody has to have a hobby!


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 17, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You are still not understanding.  The comment that I responded to involved whether whites committing 69% of crimes was an acceptable number.  Would it be acceptable if whites committed 50% of crimes?  Would it be acceptable if whites committed 40%?  Those questions don't specify the number of total crimes, just the percentage of those crimes committed by whites.  If there are 2 million crimes, what is a reasonable percentage to have been committed by whites?  What about if there are 1 million crimes?  100,000?  Does the percentage which is acceptable change depending on the total number of crimes, and if so, how?

In other words, why is 69% too much?  Not why is 3.5 million crimes committed by whites too much, but why is 69% of the total too much.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 17, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Youre still not understanding and I know you are a bright person.  Its not difficult.

Like I said when you first asked me the question my answer was that *whites should commit 0 crime. That would correlate to 0% of the crime.*


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 17, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I didn't ask the question of you, I asked it of IM2.  He was the one who implied that whites committing 70% of crimes was too much.  You then responded with something about whites committing less than 28% of crime, followed by 0% being optimal.

The idea that whites will commit 0 crimes is clearly not something that will actually happen.  Nor is it really answering the question, unless you think it is perfectly acceptable for minorities to commit 100% of crime in the country.  The question assumes that crimes are being committed (as they always have been and likely always will be).  I don't know if you're just messing with me, but assuming people continue to commit crimes, what percentage of those crimes being committed by whites would be acceptable?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 17, 2018)

jasonnfree said:


> OP says it's not racist to point out certain statistics about Blacks committing  crime.   Sounds racist to me.   He went shopping for statistics that made Blacks look way  more dangerous than whites and he just couldn't wait to spread the word that when you see blacks, better be on your guard cuz they're really dangerous people.


So start your own thread about white crime statistics.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 17, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


'cause acknowledging the relative percentage of crime vs. population would totally destroy your racist narrative.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 17, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Post #313 was in reply to me. 

It is NOT racism

You asked me this.....

*"I asked what percentage of crimes is appropriate for whites to commit."
*
My answer was 0.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 17, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Actually it wouldnt because you cant prove shit with per capita except that you are hoping that every Black person contributed to the total number crime Blacks committed. Like I said it could be 5 Blacks out of a thousand committing the crimes. Per capita does not account for that.  The only thing we know for sure is that whites commit the vast majority of crime. Of that there is zero doubt.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 17, 2018)

theliq said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Hey, Steve, good to see you're back.  Same old, same old.  When you comin' to Alaska?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 17, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Uuummm...you really should take a class on statistics.  Really.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 17, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Your link didn't take me anywhere near post #313.  

Yes, I did ask what percentage of crimes is appropriate for whites to commit.  That question was first asked to IM2, in response to a post he made implying 70% was too much.  That was post #280.  Here, I'll post it for you:



IM2 said:


> If we go by your simple minded assessment you are saying it's fine for whites to commit 70 percent of the crimes.



I responded to that asking what percentage of whites committing crimes would be appropriate, in post #288.  You then got involved in your reply in post #289.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 17, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


I aced Stats. I have no need to take it again. One of the things it teaches you is that stats are bullshit without context.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 17, 2018)

miketx said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Why do you live in a closet?


----------



## miketx (Jul 17, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


'Cause you was kangz.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 17, 2018)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Cause you a closet homosexual.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 17, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > how come the Asians today are not treated the same way--if the whites are so racist!!??
> ...


You have odiously not worked with Asians.  Talk about racist! Oh, not to mention how they treat women...


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 17, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


I've worked with lots of Asians. I have Asians as part of my family too. I know some are racist but not all are


----------



## harmonica (Jul 17, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > OP says it's not racist to point out certain statistics about Blacks committing  crime.   Sounds racist to me.   He went shopping for statistics that made Blacks look way  more dangerous than whites and he just couldn't wait to spread the word that when you see blacks, better be on your guard cuz they're really dangerous people.
> ...


jasonfree sounds like he is blinded by hate of whties/racism
you don't have to go *shopping* for statistics
they are just FACTS/TRUTH
blacks commit murder at over 4 times the rate of whites
hate crimes at over twice the rate
rape at over twice the rate
crime much higher
at one time they committed murder at over EIGHT times the rate
blacks ARE more violent/dangerous --the facts show this


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 17, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I don't excuse any criminals. All crimes are wrong and violent crimes are unforgivable. I turn on the news or read the paper, most of the violent criminals where I live are NOT white.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 17, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Which is true of any race of people.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 17, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


What makes you think they don’t?

Why Don't Black People Protest 'Black-on-Black Violence'? - The Atlantic

Anti-violence protesters shut down part of Chicago freeway
Chicagoans Actually DO Protest Violence In Their Communities All The Time


----------



## IM2 (Jul 17, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



You still don't get it. Not every race here enforced their racism by rule of law. This truth is consistently avoided by virtually every white person here.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



But I do get that.  I've accepted and admitted that numerous times.  That doesn't change that in any race of people, some are racist but not all are.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 18, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


By saying that you are deflecting blame and promoting a false equivalency.  The facts are that anyone can be a racist. A race that collectively does that and implements racism is far worse than some people being racist.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 18, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


They probably aren't middle class or wealthy either.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 18, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Now it's a matter of scale.  Think big... or think small.  One white guy thinks big and banks big.  Lots of black out there think small and bank petty cash.  Same thing with business, think big, build big.  If more blacks would think big, they'd do a lot better.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 18, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Correct. Whites are master criminals.They commit much larger crimes than other races in addition to smaller crimes. Thats because criminality is what they do best. Hence why they commit the vast majority of crimes. 69% to be exact.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 18, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I think A said it very well. And that's he problem with these discussions. The people from any race can be racist claim is consistently used by whites here to defect from the fact that whites enforced their racism by written law and the denied others of equal rights because of it. Just saying people of any race can be racist can't be said without acknowledgement of what whites did is disingenuous. A black person saying whites are devils does not literally deny any white person of equal rights even as it is a racist comment.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 18, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



You really need to STFU with your opinions on blacks.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Its amazing they claim Blacks are the criminals yet here he is encouraging Blacks to be like whites in their criminal aspirations.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 18, 2018)

LOL you two are a hoot. twice as much crime by blacks as a race and you claim whites are worse. You two need a stand up comedy routine.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 18, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> LOL you two are a hoot. twice as much crime by blacks as a race and you claim whites are worse. You two need a stand up comedy routine.


Whites commit the vast majority of crime. 69% to be exact.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 18, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > LOL you two are a hoot. twice as much crime by blacks as a race and you claim whites are worse. You two need a stand up comedy routine.
> ...


Blacks commit twice the crime per capita that whites do. 28 percent for 12 percent of the population.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 18, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> LOL you two are a hoot. twice as much crime by blacks as a race and you claim whites are worse. You two need a stand up comedy routine.



The numbers don't show that. The numbers show that whites commit 2.5 times the number of crimes as blacks.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 18, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Whites commit 69% off crime which is more than 2 times the amount Blacks commit at 28%


----------



## IM2 (Jul 18, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Wrong. Per capita is not the total number of crimes.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Per capita is a dream stat whites made up to make themselves feel better about being criminals. Wake me when 1.7 people rob me.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 18, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Yeah, I agree. Let me know when one robbery by a white person and one by a black equals one robbery for the white person but 5 for the black one.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 18, 2018)

When you think you've seen it all ..............you ain't seen shit. White supremacists are still committing atrocities against black people with sex trafficking and organ harvesting and this is what happens when their done. It's like a ritual even after Thousands of years they're still eating humans, but now call it a delacacy and called Anthropopaghy.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 18, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



So when you say something regarding Asians, it's fine.  When I say the same thing about other races, it's deflecting blame.

Did I say that whites never oppressed members of other races?  Have I tried to deny that?  Every comment made is not about the history of racism by whites in the US.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Maybe for some.  For others, the claim that anyone can be racist is made to counter claims that one must be engaging in systemic racism in order to be a racist.

One can absolutely say that members of any race can be racist without saying anything about white systemic racism.  The two are connected but not the same thing.

A black person saying whites are devils does not deny a white person equal rights.  A white person doing the same doesn't deny a black person equal rights, either.  Calling someone a devil doesn't magically create systemic racism.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 18, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Not clear on what you meant by your first sentence?

No you didnt say whites never oppressed members of other races. What you did was try and pretend white racism is the same as individuals from other races being racist.  You tried to draw a false equivalence between systemic, implemented, legislated, white racism and someone saying all white people rape animals.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 18, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> When you think you've seen it all ..............you ain't seen shit. White supremacists are still committing atrocities against black people with sex trafficking and organ harvesting and this is what happens when their done. It's like a ritual even after Thousands of years they're still eating humans, but now call it a delacacy and called Anthropopaghy.



Luckily you have the inside knowledge (and photos) of the elite white supremacists engaging in cannibalism, right?


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 18, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No, what I did was point out that just as some Asians are racist but not all are (your statement), that same thing is true of any race.  That's what I said, that's what I meant.  I didn't try to draw any equivalence between individual and systemic racism.  You simply assumed that is what I was doing.  I don't even know where "all white people rape animals" comes from.

My first sentence is in regards to the comment you made, that some Asians are racist but not all are, and my response to it, which is what this side conversation is about.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 18, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


"all white people rape animals" is just an example of a racist position.  If I say white racism is the worst and you say all races have some racists then you are automatically making a comparison....albeit a false comparison.  Youre deflecting and not addressing the point of white racism.

I was addressing Gallant with my statement so thats why I was confused on what it had to do with what your are saying.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 18, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Montro knows what he's talking about.  I'd pay a little bit of attention to his analysis.  Guy's a wizard with stats...


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 18, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Whites made up per capita?  It may have been a white or whites who came up with the idea, but I sincerely doubt the concept was created for whites to make themselves feel better about being criminals.    Per capita is just Latin for 'by head'.  It's a way to look at statistics.  How some may use it in regards to race and crime statistics doesn't make it a white or racist concept.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 18, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



But you didn't say white racism is the worst.  You said some Asians are racist, but not all.  I responded to that.  You are interjecting something about white racism that wasn't part of the comment.

To repeat: not every comment, not every comment about racism or race, is about white systemic racism in the US.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 18, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



LOL, my statistics teacher might disagree with you, at least regarding the contrasting of descriptive and inferential statistics.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 18, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I disagree on the subject at hand. Its pretty obvious you get data from per capita. How else can you say 1.3 people did such and such?  I never said it was valid data but it is data.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 18, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



That's too much of a generalization.  Whether or not someone 'thinks big' is far from the only consideration when looking at their level of business success.  I have no doubt that plenty of blacks, whites, and others "think big" and still do not end up with successful businesses.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 18, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I didnt use that specific phrase but I have said something similar. 

No. GW made a side comment about Asians. Basically a deflection. You ran with that even though our discussion was about white racism.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 18, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The data is the crime numbers.  Per capita is a way to describe the data.  It is similar to finding the average, or the rate, etc.  All of those things are ways of describing the data.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 18, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Nope. Data is information. Its not just numbers.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 18, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Your specific comment:



Asclepias said:


> I've worked with lots of Asians. I have Asians as part of my family too. I know some are racist but not all are



Yes, GW made a very generalized and, IMO, poor comment regarding Asians.  Of course, that was in response to you making a generalized, poor comment regarding whites (whites have always been racist toward Asians).  You both made comments describing an entire race as being racist, although you then followed that up by saying only some Asians are racist.  I was just pointing out that that statement is true of all races, because of all the generalization that was going on.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 18, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Ok I see what you are getting at now.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 18, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Data and information are very similar, and often the terms are used interchangeably, but they are not quite the same.

Regardless, you still don't get data from per capita.  At best, you might say that the per capita is a form of data.  Data doesn't come from per capita.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 18, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Of course you get data. If you apply per capita you get more data which is then used in other calculations


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 18, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> I bet you supported President Trump yesterday when he
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What problem would that be?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 18, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So....blacks commit crimes due to financial reasons.  Why do whites commit crimes?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 18, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


For the most part its a financial reason. For whites? IMO genetics.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 18, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



No you cannot. You choose to. But the reality you cannot face is that whites are the only ones in this country who enforced their racism by law/policy. For it is systemic racism that has been the cause of the problems we have had and it's the cause of the problems we still have. We as blacks are talking about systemic racism because a white boy calling me a name doesn't mean a mother fucking thing. Without systemic racism, racism has no force and for you to use this weak argument to try the standard white excuse of not everything is… is chump lock.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 18, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



That's a good question. Maybe you try finding out. Because whites commit more crimes than anyone else.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 18, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Whites are the ones here arguing using per capita to try making less crime into more crime.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 18, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Not exactly a ringing endorsement. Montrovant does not know what he's talking about on this issue.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Exactly.

"Those Black people committed 24 crimes. Thats 2 crimes for every Black person and substantially more than than the 70 crimes whites committed."


----------



## impuretrash (Jul 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Black men aged 13-30 are four times as likely to commit murder than whites. I know ratios are too complicated for you but that doesn't make it untrue.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 18, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



This makes it untrue.





*Why the Gigantic, Decades-Long Drop in Black Youth Crime Threatens Major Interests*
Mike Males
Published: August 15, 2013

Imagine that a time-liberated version of vigilante George Zimmerman sees two youths walking through his neighborhood: black, hoodied Trayvon Martin of 2012, and a white teen from 1959 (say Bud Anderson from _Father Knows Best_). Based purely on statistics of race and era, which one should Zimmerman most fear of harboring criminal intent? Answer: He should fear (actually, not fear) them equally; each has about the same low odds of committing a crime.

For nearly all serious and minor offenses, including homicide, rates among black teenagers nationally were lower in 2011 than when racial statistics were first collected nationally in 1964. Black youths’ murder arrest rates are considerably lower today than back when Bill Cosby was funny (long, long ago).

We don’t associate Jim and Margaret Anderson’s 1950s cherubs with juvenile crime—but that’s based on nostalgia and cultural biases, not fact. Back then, nearly 1 in 10 youth were arrested every year; today, around 3 in 100. Limited statistics of the 1950s show juvenile crime wasn’t just pranks and joyriding; “younger and younger children” are committing “the most wanton and senseless of murders… and mass rape,” the chair of the Senate Subcommittee on Juvenile Delinquency warned in 1956.

Since the sainted Fifties, America has seen rapid teenage population growth and dramatic shifts toward more single parenting, more lethal drugs and weapons, increased middle-aged (that is, parent-age) drug abuse and imprisonment, decreased incarceration of youth, decreased youthful religious affiliation, and more violent and explicit media available to younger ages. Horrifying, as the culture critics far Right to far Left—including Obama, who spends many pages and speeches berating popular culture as some major driver of bad youth behavior—repeatedly insist.

And after 50 years of all these terrible changes in American culture? *Today’s young African Americans display the lowest rates of crime and serious risk of any generation that can be reliably assessed*.

In the last 20 years in particular, the FBI reports, rates of crime among African American youth have plummeted: All offenses (down 47%), drug offenses (down 50%), property offenses (down 51%), serious Part I offenses (down 53%), assault (down 59%), robbery (down 60%), all violent offenses (down 60%), rape (down 66%), and murder (down 82%).

New, 2012 figures from California’s Criminal Justice Statistics Center reveal that the state’s black youth show the lowest level of homicide arrest since statewide racial tabulations were first assembled in 1960. Nearly every type of offense—felony, misdemeanor, and status—is much rarer among black youth today than in past generations.

The black youth crime drop is not due to “getting tough”—just the opposite. In 2012, a record-low 231 California black youth were locked up in state correctional facilities, compared to over 2,000 in the mid-1990s, and 800 in 1959, the first year numbers were kept. “Status crime” policing of black youth, reflected in curfew, loitering, and other non-criminal-stops, also has fallen to record lows. Little solid evidence connects policies to reduced crime, except maybe for the correlation with increased college enrollment.

You can see from these paragraphs why the huge improvements in behavior among America’s, and particularly California’s, African American teenagers over the last 20 to 40 years is a distressing development for so many powerful interests across the spectrum.

According to everyone’s pet theories and fine-tuned profit prospectus, this wasn’t supposed to happen. And so, on rightist Fox and liberal MSNBC, from President Obama and the local Tea Party legislator, from pundits reactionary to radical, any notion of praising young African Americans even for the most obvious and mammoth improvements in behavior is utterly taboo.

For example, FBI clearance and arrest tabulations now indicate black youths under age 18 account for just 2% of the nation’s homicides. See if you can find that vital perspective in any politician, expert, or major-media commentary.

Rather, the time period when all interests felt their headiest was the early 1990s. Police, pundits, politicians, and News@11 gushed with the terrors of the crack epidemic, “adolescent superpredators,” teenage “sociopaths,” murderous gangs marauding from inner city to suburb to Mayberry, and an ever worsening “crime storm” of dark-skinned zombies slavering to “murder, rape, rob, assault, burglarize, deal deadly drugs, and get high…so long as their youthful energies hold out.”

Indeed, the statistics of California in 1990 were alarming:


     221 black youths were arrested for murder,
 4,235 for drug offenses
 6,884 for violent felonies,
22,441 for all felonies, and
45,703 for all offenses.
In 2012, in a California black-youth population of similar size (around 250,000 age 10-17) and a similarly complete statewide crime report:


       20 black youths were arrested for murder,
 1,019 for drug offenses
 2,886 for violent felonies,
 8,288 for all felonies, and
24,889 for all offenses.
How can this mammoth decline not be front-page news—especially to inform the ongoing Trayvon Martin and Fruitvale murder discussions?

The sad reality is that authorities, academic experts, politicians, and geriatric-media reporters (the average age of news consumers is well over 50) of 2013 simply do not know how to deal with a young black population that is _not_ committing shootings, robberies, drug mayhem, and gangsterisms in mass numbers—let alone one that is dramatically less criminal than the older generations deploring them.

Listen to today’s media panels, politician speeches, even academic forums: the last 20 years never happened. Only young people commit crime and use and sell drugs, the commentariat herd recites. From CNN’s Anderson Cooper to First Lady Michelle Obama, young black men are always misrepresented as getting more violent.

America’s warped crime and social policy establishment badly needs black youth to be killers and thugs, to retreat into the comforts of 1990, nostalgia for a past that never existed, and smug, politically and fiscally profitable prophecies of demographic doom. In America of 2013, just as in 1913, feared scapegoats on which to blame social problems remain a hotter commodity than scientific analysis and effective policy. 

Why the Gigantic, Decades-Long Drop in Black Youth Crime Threatens Major Interests — Center on Juvenile and Criminal Justice


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 18, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Whites commit the vast majority of crime at a ratio greater than 2 to 1


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...






The heartbreak of innumeracy. Won’t you donate today to help a racist like this learn to understand basic math?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 18, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Oversimplify much?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 18, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You really are blinded by your racism, aren't you?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 18, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


In simplicity one finds true understanding and genius.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 18, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Actually, he's indicated that blacks commit crime because they are financially handicapped.  This financial handicap suffered by blacks is a direct result of white "privilege".  In short, blacks commit crimes because white folk are more financially capable than blacks.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 18, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


In short. If whites had not been granted a head start by racism the economic gap would be the reverse and there would be few if any Black criminals.


----------



## impuretrash (Jul 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



According to the FBI statistics in the article:

Murder and non-negligent manslaughter arrests:
white: 4000 
black: 4149


----------



## Gracie (Jul 18, 2018)

I feel sorry for his white daughter.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 18, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You really are hilarious.  Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 18, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


According to the FBI stats in the article 

Whites commit 69% of all crime. Again thats 69%...More than half.


----------



## impuretrash (Jul 18, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> According to the FBI stats in the article
> 
> Whites commit 69% of all crime. Again thats 69%...More than half.




Yeah, if you include minor shit like vagrancy, gambling and vandalism.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 18, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


o you, an alleged black person, now wants to dictate how white should eliminate crime in their ranks.  While you, an alleged black person, have repeated told white people that they have no clue about black people, black communities, black culture.  Dude, why don't you focus on your black community and help bring down that 28% crime rate to 0.  Leave the whites to themselves and let the police their own.  You have no idea about white people and their motivations.  You're black.  Work to make your black community better.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 18, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Are you insane? Did you learn history from a Bazooka Joes wrapper?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 18, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I think you are either lacking in reading comprehension or you didnt follow the conversation. I was asked a question.  Dont let yourself get over emotional about it. Read, follow, then respond.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 18, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > According to the FBI stats in the article
> ...



There are no minor crimes, but whites led in 27 out of the 30 crime categories recognized by the FBI, more specifically in violent crime.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 18, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I fully agree that stats can, and are manipulated.  I do suspect that your "ace" is most likely a result of AA and a professor's fear of a lawsuit if you didn't pass.


----------



## impuretrash (Jul 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So writing "I was here" on a park bench is a serious crime?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 18, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Only a racist would actually believe that.  They need to believe that kind of thing because it bothers them to admit a Black person can ace a stats class without help. If you were on your P's and Q's you would know that it was fully possible if not entirely expected by me that I would ace the class without any special assistance. Also my Stats teacher was a Black professor. Your assumption he was white is another indication of your racist beliefs.


----------



## impuretrash (Jul 18, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Vandalism and vagrancy are two completely different things, you know...


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 18, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Whites led in total violent crime too.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 18, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Yeah I caught that and deleted my post.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 18, 2018)

gallantwarrior said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Well this is where whites like you miss reality. We have had to live in a white dominant culture. Our survival in this culture meant we had to learn the ways of whites. We went to schools and were educated by standards created by whites. We must meet white criteria to get most jobs. We must follow laws as dictated by whites. Whites did not have to learn about us.  You made up a bunch of shit and think it's true. So because we have done these things, we can comment on what whites need to do. It is apparent that whites are unable to police themselves. You have a minimum 242 year history of violence and crime. Instead of working to clean your communities, you go so far as to try making a per capita claim of maximum black criminality. Whites have annually committed between 2-3 times the crime as blacks. Instead of cleaning that up, you want to preach about black on back crime. We do understand white people and their motivations. We were taught them. By whites. Drop your 68 percent white crime down to our 28 percent.  How about you do that?


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



That is not a reality I cannot face.  That is a reality I am well aware of and have had no problem admitting, accepting, or discussing.  However, just because you want to discuss systemic racism doesn't mean anyone else has to accept that the word racism automatically means systemic racism.

Systemic racism creates problems on a societal level.  That doesn't mean racism can do no harm at the individual level.  Perhaps more importantly, systemic racism is brought about by too many individuals having racist beliefs.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I've already said that anyone using the per capita numbers without taking anything else into account is not looking at the whole picture.  The same is true of only looking at the total numbers without taking anything else into account.

The per capita crime numbers should, IMO, lead to someone trying to find out the reasons why blacks have that higher rate.  Simply pointing out that number does nothing to explain the underlying cause, but it is true that blacks commit more crime per capita based on the FBI or DOJ crime stats.  It should be a starting point, not an ending point.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 18, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



That is ridiculous, and as far as I know has no valid basis.  People commit crimes for a large number of reasons, regardless of race.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Who may be using the concept here, and why, has nothing to do with where it came from or what else it may be used for.  Per capita is used in all sorts of statistical analyses.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I didn't see anything in there that made black men aged 13-30 committing murder at 4 time the rate of whites untrue.  I have no idea if that's a valid statistic, I just don't see anything that invalidates in in the article.  Could you point out where it does so?  

The article seems to be talking about how crime rates have dropped for young blacks over the last 50 years.  That's certainly a good thing, but without comparing the particular rates being discussed here (murder rates for black men aged 13-30 and white men of the same age) it doesn't actually tell us anything about how those rates compare.

As I've said, even if that particular statistic is true, it should only be a starting point.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


You know...your awfully free with your opinions on whites, like you know all there Is to know about them.  But when some one does that with blacks you tell them to STFU?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 19, 2018)

Coyote said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Yep. Because whites are telling us things we see are not so. You guys gaslight all the time. We talk about what whites have done and it's documented. We have to hear about how black families are by people who haven't been part of a black family for example. Again I will explain it to you. We grow up having to learn how whites do things and must do them as whites do to survive. Whites don't have to do that. All information from whites is given an assumption of authority by whites and if we present information from blacks about any subject unless it's done in a way whites like, then it's dismissed even when it's true. We have been educated by white standards. We have socialized with whites far more than the opposite. How many parties did you go to where you were the only white among nothing but blacks in your life? How many jobs have you worked where the staff was almost all black and you were the only white? How many classrooms did you ever sit in where you were the only white surrounded by blacks?

We blacks spend lifetimes in these situations but we can't possibly have learned anything about whites?

In the meantime you have whites here who don't think I'm black because they claim to know one black person who doesn't talk to them about race so I just can't black. Or how we can't speak for all blacks when we say you whites are wring, yet we are always talking about all whites unless we post a disclaimer. I grew up in a town that was 90 percent white. I moved to Portland Oregon the whitest city in the country. I think that after 57 years living in a majority white nation hat we may have learned some things about whites. You guys don't have the same exposure to us and for some white person to try telling us how we think, well sorry, but that's going to be told to STFU.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 19, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Per capita should not be considered. And t should not be considered for the very reason ware arguing. That;s because of how it gets used. We as blacks know the problem but you whites want to gaslight and argue..


----------



## IM2 (Jul 19, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



That's because you didn't want to see it. We have a person who made a comment with no source and you think is true just because you're white and have chosen to believe it. If you don't know if what said was a valid statistic then how can you make the claim you just did?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 19, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Per capita is an invalid measure to use for this issue. You can only measure crime and race by the participants of each race that commits the crimes. To think that you can commit 68 percent of all crime but that's OK because that's more in line with your population is retarded.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 19, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## AKIP (Jul 19, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> It is not racist to point out that 12 percent of the US population is black yet 50 percent of all murders are committed by blacks, nor is it racist to note that in all categories of violent crime blacks account for 30 percent or more of those criminals.Further it is NOT racist to point out that black communities do NOT care and do nothing to help themselves from this rampant crime. In fact they complain when the cops are forced to shoot a black criminal while he is committing a crime.



Of course it's not. What's likely racist is your motive in pointing it out. Observations are NEVER racist. The racism is in the EXPLANATION.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 19, 2018)

Coyote said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I'm taking about what whites do here in this section of USMB Coyote. I know not all whites think like most of these guys here. So let's drop the stupid because I am not going to post a disclaimer every time I post because of this straw man you whites here want to build.   And this is the race and racism section so race will be looked at. Why have you whites decided that only you get to sound off with lies about blacks but it's only becomes a fucking problem when we start presenting what whites have done? 

I've not presented a damn thing that's skewed. The history of this nation is documented. The fact is that whites created advantages for themselves through law and policy for at least 188 years. That is fact. Add up the number of years from 1776 until 1964 and that's what you get. The total number of crimes is recorded. Whites commit the most. They commit 2-3 times more crime than blacks. I've looked at these numbers since 1994 and that's the way it;s been. So you aren't getting skewed information from me.

Stop the false equivalences. And don't pretend race means nothing. That's part of the gaslighting I'm talking about. Whites made race the issue and have made it an issue for 242 years. There are plenty of whites who have a tremendous understanding of issues in the black community, unfortunately most of them are not at USMB.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 19, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You are ridiculous.  I very specifically said "I have no idea if that's a valid statistic," yet you immediately reply by saying I think it is true.  You also add that I believe it because I'm white.  You clearly aren't going to bother discussing the things I actually say and instead are going to treat it as though I'm saying what you think a white person would say.

I said that I did not see anything in the article that refuted the statistic.  It doesn't matter if that statistic is true or not if there is nothing there that refutes it.  If I said that 40% of all first-time mothers breast feed, and you provided an article about how fewer women are having children before they are 25, someone could say that your article did not refute my statistic, whether that statistic is true or false.

In other words, don't try to refute something with evidence that isn't directly related to that something.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 19, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I'll ask again: what percentage of crime would be acceptable for whites to commit?  Why is committing an amount of crimes approximately equal to the percentage of the population bad?

Also, the idea that "you can only measure crime and race by the participants of each race that commits the crimes" is something you might want to consider applying to other situations, such as blaming all whites for the actions of some.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 19, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I'm not being "stupid" IM2, I can only go by what you say and it often sounds like you are talking beyond USMB.  I agree though, with what you say about many conversations about race that occur here, that is very true.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jul 19, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I've already said that anyone using the per capita numbers without taking anything else into account is not looking at the whole picture.  The same is true of only looking at the total numbers without taking anything else into account.
> 
> The per capita crime numbers should, IMO, lead to someone trying to find out the reasons why blacks have that higher rate.  Simply pointing out that number does nothing to explain the underlying cause, but it is true that blacks commit more crime per capita based on the FBI or DOJ crime stats.  It should be a starting point, not an ending point.


Name one police department or officer that has been PUNISHED by the DOJ for harming Black people ?.Name just one.

Yeah sure the DOJ will do a report and say "_Yup there's racism in Ferguson_" "_Yup there's racism in Baltimore_" "_Yup there's racism in ther criminal justice system_"

But where is the punishment ? Black people are punished to the LETTER OF THE LAW and given very specific court dates when we screw up

*I don't like repeat something I've already written*

But you also uses the FBI for your source about black crime but the FBI have illegally sabotaged & assassinated every black leader from Garvey to MLK

The FBI have a history with black people of

Planting false stories in the press.
Planting false witnesses in court trials.
Sending false letters to create distrust and division among leaders.
Planting informers everywhere and then falsely named others as informers.
Got people fired at work.
Breaking up marriages.
Breaking into people’s houses to search them.
Arresting leaders for minor traffic violations.
Framing people for murder and other false charges – to lock them up or at least keep them tied up in court till something stuck.
Committing murder.
They killed Fred Hampton (A black panther leader in Chicago) That was proved in court.







They had the Chicago police break down his door in the middle of the night and gun him down. The FBI had been keeping a file on him even before he joined the Panthers.

They framed Geronimo Pratt (Below) for murder






_And they made sure one of his defence lawyers was an FBI informer_

Panthers secretly working for the FBI talked about the FBI blowing up department stores and giving the police an excuse to arrest top panthers and throw them in prison.

The press and the police did the FBI’s bidding. The Panthers found much of its leadership killed, sent to prison or driven out of the country.

Dick Gregory was such a powerful opponent against systematic racism, J. Edgar Hoover ordered the FBI to use the mafia to murder him.






And J Edgar Hoover was a cross dressing gay man who hated black people and he had a lover who was one of his top FBI Agents. Also the FBI wrote an anonymous letter to Martin Luther King encouraging him to kill himself ?

Or how about MKULTRA and those deeds? FBN and CIA connections with international crime syndicates and co-operation to bring in tons of drugs for the consumption of inner city blacks.

That started in the 1940’s and devastated whole cities eventually. A book about that and the whole war on drugs by Douglas Valentine: The Strength of the Wolf: The secret history of America’s war on drugs.

Even today the FBI has just released BIE (Black Identity Extremists). Another crock of B.S

Their objective is to murder innocent black people and use this BIE thing to kill even more of us. So when black folks protest or file citizen complaints about illegal searches and seizures, police theft of property, police violence in the form of needless beatings and brutality; cases of blatant police disrespect for the dignity of black people and actual state-sanctioned murders by police, their names will be placed on the terrorist watch list by the FBI.

So black people are being extreme if we hate or distrust an institution brimming with white supremacists.

What's your opinion on this ?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 19, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Could it be because crime by definition is bad?  Again you miss the point. The point is and always has been that whites commit the vast majority of crime here in the US. Trying to use quantum physics to prove Blacks are the ones that commit the most crime is simply white deflection from the raw data.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 19, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I've already said that anyone using the per capita numbers without taking anything else into account is not looking at the whole picture.  The same is true of only looking at the total numbers without taking anything else into account.
> ...



I absolutely think that racism and racial bias in law enforcement and the legal system should be looked at and remedied wherever problems are found.  I think that police or FBI who are found to have broken the law or their own rules do need to be punished, and that there is almost certainly some degree of covering up bad actions that occurs.

However, I think that you take things to an extreme I find difficult to credit, so it's hard to look at your claims without taking a large grain of salt with them.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 19, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You are ignoring the whole premise here.  Crime happens.  It always has, it likely always will.  Once one accepts that, is there some percentage of crimes committed that is acceptable for whites to commit?  Is the amount of crime committed by every race unacceptable, because all crime in unacceptable, or is it only a problem for whites?

Of course whites commit the majority of crime.  That should be the case because whites are the majority of the people in the country. 

Lowering crime is a good thing.  That is not what this discussion has been about, however; it's been about why whites committing a certain percentage of crime is bad.  You seem to look at any description of data as somehow inherently bad.

And I have not said that blacks commit the most crime.  No one is trying to "use quantum physics."  There have merely been some statistical descriptions used, sometimes poorly.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 19, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I have never blamed all whites for anything. But it appears some of you whites here at USMB have it bad that mentioning the word white by anyone black has to mean we are talking about every white there is. That's your problem and you need to fix it. The major problem with your silly comment is how do we quantify the number of whites who are racists? I am not going to pay attention to this strawman. You just need to face what whites have done to make me say the things I am saying.. I say whites have been given the most from the government. Well that's true. I say whites benefited from racist laws and policies. Well that is true. Just like I have to accept the unpleasant fact of blacks being enslaved and treated like second class citizens with basically no rights until 1965, or covert white racism that is being denied now, you have to face what whites have done. Always complaining about somebody making a comment about whites that is accurate just because you want blacks to always say not all whites so you can feel better, while trying to justify a lie based on rate and not totals is something for you to deal with. You don't get to tone police because we are telling the truth and you don't like hearing it.

Whites here have determined that totals mean nothing but we will divide the numbers by a per 100,000 rate so we can say that blacks commit more crimes. That's retarded end yet your dumb ass keeps asking how many crime or what percentages of crime should whites commit to be satisfactory. Well you damn sure shouldn't be committing 70 percent of all crimes per year. You whites have 70 percent of the population. You whites have more than 70 percent of the money. You whites own more than 70 percent of the property. You whites control more than 70 percent of the jobs. You whites have had more than 70 percent of the law makers at every level since this nation began. Everything people who work with crime says causes crime do not exist in the large majority of white communities. You whites control almost very institution in the nation and still commit 70 percent of the crime then excuse yourselves for it because you are 70 percent of the mother fucking population. That's stupid and it shows an arrogance and an attitude of entitlement you do not deserve.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 19, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Except that if you do the research you'll find that what he has said is true.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 19, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



No, you are wrong. The OP started with a lie and we have countered that lie.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 19, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I think the difference is that I dont accept crime as a inevitable part of society. There are many African cultures that have/had zero or low crime rates. Its only when whites or white philosophy is introduced into the mainstream do we see crime skyrocket.

I already answered that. Whites have no excuse for committing crime. They havent been economically deprived by racism.  In fact they have been economically enabled by that system.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jul 19, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I've already said that anyone using the per capita numbers without taking anything else into account is not looking at the whole picture.  The same is true of only looking at the total numbers without taking anything else into account.
> ...


I believe most Americans would understand how this poster might feel this way.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 19, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Exactly. The premise was that Black people are more criminal even though whites commit 69% of the crime in the US. Again thats 69% which substantially over half the crime. The premise is faulty for a number of reasons. First whites lead in total crimes. Thats pretty obvious and reflective of the raw data. Secondly and more importantly, whites have absolutely no reason to be criminals. They are on the plus side when it comes to wealth. So we have an economically disadvantaged racial group vs a economically advantaged racial group and the one that has no reason to be criminals are committing the vast majority of the crimes.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 19, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



For the umpteenth time, I have not denied the long history of the white majority oppressing minorities in this country.

I am not complaining about accurate statements about whites, such as the fact that whites commit the majority of crimes.  What I am complaining about is the way you want to say that any statistic which does not fit your narrative is invalid or racially biased.  Yes, people can and do use particular statistics to promote a racist agenda.  However, the idea that any racial group ought to be proportionally represented when it comes to crimes (or employment, or number of law enforcement officers, or number of doctors, or what have you) is not the preposterous thing you make it out to be.  You consistently decry the use of rates or other descriptive statistics, putting forth the idea that only total numbers can ever matter.  That is just silly.

Whites have not determined that totals mean nothing.  Maybe some whites are, like you, ignoring a statistic that doesn't fit their narrative.

You are the one who implied that whites committing crimes approximately commensurate with their representation in the overall population was unacceptable.  I have repeatedly asked why that is, what percentage of crimes being committed by whites would be appropriate.  Your answer seems to be "whites shouldn't commit as many crimes."  Well, I hate to break it to you, but whites are not some sort of monolithic, homogeneous group in which one white will always have the back of any other white.  There are poor whites, downtrodden whites, whites who experience various forms of discrimination, whites who simply look for the easy way through crime, etc. etc.  You seem to have this idea in your head that because blacks have been oppressed, life must therefore be easy for whites.  It is yet another example, IMO, of the way generalizing and stereotyping is so divisive and wrong.  

Whites may have less to overcome in general, but that doesn't mean everything is puppies and rainbows for anyone born white.  For someone as convinced as you are that you understand whites, I think posts like these clearly indicate that you do not.  Trying to understand an entire race of people is probably a fool's errand to begin with, but you seem to be perfectly comfortable assuming that a group which is somewhere around 200 million large (in the US) pretty much all think alike and are looking out for each other.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 19, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So being economically deprived by racism is a valid excuse for committing crimes?  Does that mean being economically deprived for other reasons is not?  Being poor isn't a reason for crime, but if the being poor can in any way be linked to racism, well, that's OK?


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 19, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Why don't you give a list of reasons that people have to be criminals.  So far, it seems as if that lists consists of being victims of systemic racism, and that's it.  

By the way, while you are certainly right that whites commit the most crimes, you apparently don't realize that whites make up the most poor people in the country, too.  1. Demographic trends and economic well-being

Now, you'll see that the article states that blacks are poor at a much higher percentage than whites, but since apparently percentages don't mean anything and only total numbers do, you have to determine the actual numbers of poor involved.  If you take the actual population numbers and multiply them by the percentages involved, you will find that that would equate to more than 26 million whites and just under 11 million blacks.  If economic hardship is a valid reason for crime, then it appears whites committing crimes 2.5 times as many crimes as blacks makes sense.  

Of course, just looking at total numbers does not give the entire picture.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 19, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Where did I say anything excused crime? Youre doing the white dude deflection thing again.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 19, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I dont have to give a list of reasons people commit crime. I dont go off on wild goose chases because white people dont like my statements.

You forgot one important factor. Racism. Whites dont have a reason to be poor. Thats just simply laziness.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 19, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Don't need your lecture about white people. I grew up in a poor community full of poor whites too. Didn't stop them from being racists or believing they were better than us, but hey, they were poor. So look fool, I know not all whites live in flowery beds of ease, but the argument used to make claims about crime here is based on total population not just a few people. I am the one here who has said not all of any race is responsible for crime. I don't have a narrative son, the facts stand. Whites commit more crime, that's what the facts show.

Research shows that poor people commit the most crime. According to the Bureau of Justice Statistics, from 2008 through 2012, “persons in poor households at or below the federal poverty level had more than double the rate of violent victimization as persons in high-income households. This pattern of poor people having the highest rates of violence was consistent for both whites and blacks.”

When you are talking about an issue that has caused innocent people to die, there is no room for multiplying a crime by one race by 5 in order to make claims. That's my point and no matter how many excuses you make, that's going to remain my point. This per capita claim as used here turns blacks in a crime committing monolith.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 19, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Try one time telling us things we don't know please. Yes more whites are poor but more whites are not poor because of policies made to make and keep them poor. These same poor whites are the ones making per capita claims of black crime. These same poor whites are telling us blacks how we are disproportionately higher welfare recipients even as 61 percent of welfare recipients are whites. All you do here is show the continuing manner whites ignore their own problems to lecture us blacks about what we need to do. So while you would like to ignore racism, your argument becomes disingenuous when you do so as you try this argument calling yourself being a smart ass.

I did work in this area for over 30 years of my life. I still do research on these matters. You are not talking to people who do not know. You are talking to a man who might actually know far more than you do about this. You are here using every excuse to validate the crap you believe.  And it's sad to see that in 2018 there are whites who still refuse to fully understand what they have done.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 19, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



"Whites have no excuse for committing crime. They havent been economically deprived by racism."  That implies that if a group has been economically deprived by racism, they have an excuse for crime.

It's funny that any time someone argues a point, any point, it seems to end up being described as white deflection.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 19, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



As per usual, you take everything I said and somehow boil it down to an argument about something I didn't say.

I didn't say that being poor prevents racism.  I didn't say that whites do not commit the most crimes.  I didn't say that poor people do not commit the most crimes.  I didn't multiply a crime by one race by 5 in order to make claims.  

You did, on the other hand, say this: 


IM2 said:


> If we go by your simple minded assessment you are saying it's fine for whites to commit 70 percent of the crimes.



Which is what started this whole side conversation.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 19, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Does being poor as a result of a chain of events and policies starting from slavery make committing crime more acceptable than just being poor?

I'm not lecturing blacks about what they need to do.  Unlike you, I don't generally look at an entire race of people and come up with conclusions about what they should or should not do, not even within a nation.  I'm talking to YOU.  IM2.  Not blacks, not US blacks, you.

And what I've mostly been doing is either trying to get clarification on things you've said, or arguing that definitions you are using are either incorrect or at least not commonly used, or pointed out that statistics are not inherently racist, things like that.  You have a habit of trying to make every comment somehow part of a group conversation, as though I represent a bunch of posters on USMB or a bunch of people in the US.

By the way, whites getting 61 percent of welfare would not prevent blacks from getting welfare at a disproportionately high percentage.  Now, that isn't saying anything blacks should do, or making a judgement about blacks, or even agreeing that blacks get welfare at a disproportionately high level.  It's merely pointing out a fact.  Unless blacks make up 39% or more of the total population, it is still possible for them to get welfare at a disproportionate level even if whites get 61%.  Even if whites get welfare at a disproportionate level, it might be possible for blacks to do so also.  If you think otherwise you honestly do not understand these sorts of statistics.  But nothing in this paragraph says anything about any blacks other than, perhaps, you.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 19, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


No it doesnt imply it. You just assumed that. What it implies is that economically deprived groups have a reason to commit crime. There is a difference between excusing something vs having a reason.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 19, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So your statement about whites not being economically deprived by racism had nothing to do with the immediately previous statement that whites have no excuse for committing crime?  

Ignoring that, there are many more poor whites than blacks, so I guess whites have more reason to commit crimes.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 19, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I already covered that. Since the system is tilted heavily in their favor, whites that are poor are simply lazy.  They need to realize that they cant lay on their ass. They have to go out and pick up their white privilege.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 19, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You are AMAZINGLY stupid and racist.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 19, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Coming from you thats a compliment. Thanks.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 19, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You clearly overestimate how greatly the system is tilted in someone's favor based solely on the color of their skin.  Whites that are poor are simply lazy...I bet you would characterize blacks that are poor as being victims of a racist system, wouldn't you?

Nothing but ridiculous generalizations.  Your racism mirrors and matches that of the white racists you rail against.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 19, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I grew up in the hood. I understand that racism plays a large part in Blacks being poor. I understand the legal system is constructed to funnel Black males into prison and eventually to the fringes of society wrecking Black families and then repeating the cycle. I understand there are still a lot of whites out there erecting obstacles for Blacks in addition to the everyday trials and tribulations of normal life.  I even understand why some Blacks lay down and quit. They are tired of the bullshit. They are tired of trying to integrate into a society that doesnt accept them. So yes.I would say racism is the primary reason for Black poverty. The other is lack of knowledge. Once Black people figure out that whites as a group have no intention of actually accepting them they will start ignoring whites, ignoring their white philosophies, and concentrate on outworking them and never quitting.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 20, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



No, you clearly underestimate such things.

*Racism in Modern America*

Introduction

Modern racism is a form of prejudice against African Americans that developed in the United States after the civil rights movement of the 1950s and 1960s. It characterized by beliefs that racism is not a persistent problem, that African Americans should put forth their own efforts to overcome their situation in society without exceptional assistance, and that African Americans are too demanding and have gotten more than they deserve. At the roots of modern racism are basic beliefs that Blacks violate cherished U.S. values. The idea that the quality of prejudice toward Blacks can shift over time has spawned important generalizations of the theory to other groups, such as women (see the entry titled “Modern Sexism”), recent immigrant groups (including Asians and Latinos in North America and Turks in Europe), the obese, and gays, among others.

The term modern racism introduced in 1981 by John McConahay in the literature on group processes and inter group relations, but the theory behind it had emerged in 1971 with the name symbolic racism. Because modern racism theory was derivative of symbolic racism theory, the two positions were originally closely aligned conceptually and, in fact, difficult to distinguish substantively. However, in recent years, developments in symbolic racism (e.g., concerning the origins of the attitudes) have distinguished the positions more clearly. This entry examines modern racism and relevant criticisms describe measurement tools and contrast the concept with related theories.

Discussion and Analysis

The Nature and Origins of Modern Racism

Modern racism is among the most widespread forms of verbally expressed negative racial attitudes in the United States today. It thought to have replaced, to a substantial degree, older and more blatant forms of prejudice, characterized by beliefs that Blacks are a biologically inferior race and that institutionalized segregation and formal discrimination against Blacks are appropriate social policies. The civil rights movement made these outmoded beliefs largely socially unacceptable, and although conservative racism still exists in the United States, it largely replaced by modern racist beliefs.

Modern racism is also one of the most powerful influences of racial politics in the United States today. It powerfully predicts voting against political candidates who are Black or sympathetic toward Blacks and voting on policies designed to assist Blacks, such as affirmative action and school integration programs. It also strongly influences policies that do not directly mention Blacks but disproportionately impact the African American community, including those involving welfare, unemployment, crime, and the death penalty. It predicts these political attitudes better than conservatism, education, identification as a Democrat or Republican, and, most important, personal interests in the outcomes of a vote. (Hero , 247)

One fundamental characteristic of modern racism is the assumption that it learned during socialization. In other words, people acquire modern racist attitudes through their parents, their peers, and the media. Emerging research suggests that modern racism acquired as early as adolescence (earlier than other political attitudes, such as conservatism) and that it is stable throughout the life span.

Racism In Modern America | Researchomatic

An influential 2004 study found that job seekers with black-sounding names were 50 percent less likely than their white counterparts to get callbacks. The divide held across occupation, industry and employer size. A more recent study found that such a gap applies even to graduates of elite schools like Harvard and Yale. When given the option, most interviewers would take a Dylan over a DeAndre. (Tijani, whose name is West African, said he was a bit surprised at the lack of interviews he was offered.) 

Black Unemployment: College Degree Offers Advantages, But No Escape From Racialized Job Markets

Care to explain this Montrovant?

In fact, the unemployment rate in 2013 was lower among whites who never finished high school (9.7 percent) than it was for blacks with some college education (10.5 percent).

For Recent Black College Graduates, a Tougher Road to Employment

Or this?

African-American students need to complete two more levels of education to have the same probability of getting a job as their white peers, a new study by Young Invincibles finds.

The researchers looked at data mainly from the Bureau of Labor Statistics and the U.S. Census, isolating the effects of race and education on unemployment. They found that an African-American male with an associates degree has around the same chance of getting a job as a white male with just a high school diploma. “At every level of education, race impacts a person’s chance of getting a job,” Tom Allison, a research manager and one of the study’s authors, told ThinkProgress.

A Black College Student Has The Same Chances Of Getting A Job As A White High School Dropout

*White Convicts As Likely to Be Hired As Blacks Without Criminal Records*

However, the study revealed that our society's racism extends even deeper: black applicants with no criminal record were no more likely to get a job than white applicants with criminal records just released from prison! In other words, while whites with criminal records received low rates of positive responses, such response rates were equally low for blacks without a criminal background.

White Convicts As Likely to Be Hired As Blacks Without Criminal Records | DMI Blog

Montrovant,  A doesn't overestimate a damn thing.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 20, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Well, perhaps your racism will somehow end up better than white racism.  Good luck with that.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 20, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Well clearly, with a system tilted so heavily in favor of whites, there won't be that many poor whites.  After all, the system will ensure they have success.  Oh, wait...

Look, I'm not saying the system treats whites and minorities equally.  I'm not saying there is no bias against blacks.  However, the idea that things are so easy for whites that only laziness can lead to being poor is asinine.  It also sounds remarkably like the arguments anti-black racists use about how so many blacks are poor because they are lazy.

Things can be harder in general for blacks without meaning it is easy for anyone who is white.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 20, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I would never implement racism for a couple of reasons. I am fully confident Black people would excel on a level playing field. I dont see competition as a threat.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 20, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Of course there will be poor whites. Poor whites are the rubes that wealthy whites use the most to make money. They just tell them that they are better than those other people and keep trying.  They give those whites just enough so they cant see whats going on but not enough to really do anything. They tell those whites that if those other people were not taking their jobs they too would be wealthy.  Those whites are suffering from the same problem some Black people have. Instead of complaining about Blacks they should get off their asses and stop being lazy.  Since they are white they have it 100 x easier.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 20, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



And all of those black criminals should stop being a bunch of violent thugs and simply follow the law.  Do what the police tell you and you won't get shot.

That's the same level of foolishness as saying poor whites are just lazy.

When it comes to blacks you want people to look at the full complexity of things, but with whites, you're perfectly happy saying poor whites are lazy, whites are genetically criminal, etc.

Like I said, good luck with your racism.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 20, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


From your post I sense you take exception to my generalization that a poor white person is a lazy white person. What would you call it if I constructed a system that devalued whites, killed whites, funneled whites into prison, hired Blacks before whites, gave Blacks more economic support educationally, uplifted Black cultural values, and a Black person could not be successful?


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 20, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That would be a system of systemic racism.  I'm curious, though, how that system existing (and that is a huge oversimplification of the reality, but let's go with it) means whites that are poor must be lazy.  Does such a system mean there are plenty of good paying jobs for whites, regardless of where they live, their training, their natural ability, or their intelligence?  Does such a system mean that a person who experiences layoffs can simply find another similar job?  Does such a system make all whites have the same drive and ambition?  Does such a system provide whites with the resources to pay for major medical bills?  Etc. etc.

But hey, maybe you really believe every white business owner will hire people merely because they are white, regardless of their qualifications.  

Once again: things being worse for blacks does not mean things are easy for all whites.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 20, 2018)

The Income Gap Between Blacks And Whites Has Only Gotten Worse Since The 1960s

Black-white wage gaps are larger today than they were in 1979, but the increase has not occurred along a straight line. During the early 1980s, rising unemployment, declining unionization, and policies such as the failure to raise the minimum wage and lax enforcement of anti-discrimination laws contributed to the growing black-white wage gap. During the late 1990s, the gap shrank due in part to tighter labor markets, which made discrimination more costly, and increases in the minimum wage. Since 2000 the gap has grown again. *As of 2015, relative to the average hourly wages of white men with the same education, experience, metro status, and region of residence, black men make 22.0 percent less, and black women make 34.2 percent less. Black women earn 11.7 percent less than their white female counterparts. *The widening gap has not affected everyone equally. Young black women (those with 0 to 10 years of experience) have been hardest hit since 2000.

*Why it matters:* Though the African American experience is not monolithic, our research reveals that changes in black education levels or other observable factors are not the primary reason the gaps are growing. For example, just completing a bachelor’s degree or more will not reduce the black-white wage gap. Indeed the gaps have expanded most for college graduates. Black male college graduates (both those with just a college degree and those who have gone beyond college) newly entering the workforce started the 1980s with less than a 10 percent disadvantage relative to white college graduates but by 2014 similarly educated new entrants were at a roughly 18 percent deficit.

Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 20, 2018)

IM2 said:


> The Income Gap Between Blacks And Whites Has Only Gotten Worse Since The 1960s
> 
> Black-white wage gaps are larger today than they were in 1979, but the increase has not occurred along a straight line. During the early 1980s, rising unemployment, declining unionization, and policies such as the failure to raise the minimum wage and lax enforcement of anti-discrimination laws contributed to the growing black-white wage gap. During the late 1990s, the gap shrank due in part to tighter labor markets, which made discrimination more costly, and increases in the minimum wage. Since 2000 the gap has grown again. *As of 2015, relative to the average hourly wages of white men with the same education, experience, metro status, and region of residence, black men make 22.0 percent less, and black women make 34.2 percent less. Black women earn 11.7 percent less than their white female counterparts. *The widening gap has not affected everyone equally. Young black women (those with 0 to 10 years of experience) have been hardest hit since 2000.
> 
> ...



I thought I saw a similar chart recently in which Hispanics had dropped below blacks in average income by a bit.

This sort of information is the sort of thing that certainly should be looked at, discussed, and improved upon if possible.

It doesn't in any way indicate that whites have to be lazy to be poor, if that's a point you were trying to make (no idea if it is).


----------



## IM2 (Jul 20, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


 
None of this is about every white. Drop the strawman. Unfortunately for you and the fantasy world you appear to live in, there are a whole lot of whites who will only hire whites regardless of qualifications. Things being worse for blacks means things continue being tougher for blacks than for whites no matter what kinds of complexities you want us to consider..


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 20, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


It was a simplification for a reason. I dont want to write a manifesto every post. 

Now I want you to imagine the system I just described being in effect for centuries.  Everything you just mentioned ties into laziness. No good jobs where you live? Get up and move. No training? Get some training. No natural ability? Work harder than everyone else. Lacking intelligence? Then you are probably mentally challenged and the state takes care of you.  Get laid off? Yes find another job. Dont have ambition or drive? Then yes you are lazy.

We already know that whites will hire a white person before Blacks. Studies show they hire whites with a lower educational level than Blacks with a higher educational level. Hell studies show Blacks cant even get an interview if employers can tell they are Black by their name.

Things are 100 x more easy for a white person in a system that is constructed to benefit white people. Thats just common sense.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 20, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > The Income Gap Between Blacks And Whites Has Only Gotten Worse Since The 1960s
> ...



That is not my point. My point is that whites just do not have it as tough as you want us to consider.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 20, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I didn't say whites have it tough.  I'm trying to point out that looking at an entire race as a group is often a bad idea.  

Would you accept that some whites have it harder than other whites?  Would you accept that there are actually whites who have harder lives than some blacks?  Is a child raised by poor white parents automatically going to have it easier than a child raised by wealthy black parents?  What about a white child raised by abusive parents, compared to a black child raised by supportive parents?  

Yes, there are trends and problems to be looked at where race is concerned, and discussing races as groups may make sense in those contexts.  When someone simply declares that whites are only poor because they are lazy, however, that in itself is being lazy.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 20, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Sure.  Whites that are poor are just lazy, while blacks that are poor are not.  You just go with that.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 20, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Whites are the one that made up races as a group. I am just speaking your language.

Yes some whites have it harder than other whites.  Yes some whites have it harder than some Blacks but thats only because they are lazy.  Yes a white child raised by poor white parents will have it easier than a Black child raised by wealthy parents.  Same with an abused white child. They system was constructed for them to achieve no matter their background. All they have to do is shave, cut their hair, take a bath and get a suit.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 20, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



When Asclepias says all poor whites are lazy, that's close enough.  

I'll try again: things being worse for blacks does not mean all whites have it easy.  That being the case, simply declaring all poor whites as lazy (while, I suppose, poor blacks are all merely victims) is just generalizing, racist BS.  It's the same sort of BS that anti-black racists toss around all the time regarding blacks committing more crime per capita, or a higher percentage of blacks being on welfare, etc.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 20, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Thats not what I said but I understand you are being emotional.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 20, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I really can't tell if you're just trolling or being an idiot.  In either case, enjoy your racism, have fun telling yourself how different it is from anti-black racism.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 20, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Its different for two reaasons. One is that anti white racism wasnt set up here in the US. The other is that on a level playing field it would never be implemented by Blacks.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 21, 2018)

Again we cannot talk about not looking at races as a group then argue about crime based on a races population percentage.


----------

